# Die Herr der Ringe Online Testversion



## Dargrimm (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

mir fiel auf, dass sich viele Leute die Testversion von Herr der Ringe anschauen möchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Problem: 

Hier gehts zur Testversion

Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel! 

Grüße

Dargrimm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit by -bloodberry-*
Der von Flo gepostete Link verweist auf den buffed-Artikel.
Da in letzter Zeit vermehrt User Probleme mit der Test-Version haben:
Direktlink zur Key-Erstellung


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. April 2008)

Ich habe den Thread übrigens wieder geöffnet, damit kurze Fragen zur Testversion direkt hier gestellt werden können und nicht extra ein Thread dafür aufgemacht werden muss.


----------



## maggus (29. April 2008)

F: Ich habe mir die Testversion runtergeladen, brauche ich jetzt trotzdem alle Bücher, um das Spiel spielen zu können?
A: Ja, du musst auf dem neuesten Stand sein, um HdRO spielen zu können. Anleitungen zum patchen liefert dir der Launcher. (Im Zweifelsfall einfach auf "Weiter" klicken, dann aktualisiert der Launcher selbst)

F: Welche Einschränkungen gelten in der Testversion?
A: Man kann weder handeln, noch die Spielpost benutzen. Man kann ausserdem keine Spieler anflüstern, wenn sie nicht dich zuerst angeflüstert haben, oder deinen Charakter auf deiner Freundesliste haben.

F: Kann mein Charakter in der Testversion einer Sippe beitreten?
A: Ja, das ist ohne Probleme möglich.

F: Kann ich in der Testversion in Gruppen eintreten und Instanzen spielen?
A: Auch das funktioniert tadellos.

F: Wird meine Testversion nach 7 Tagen in ein Abonemment umgewandelt?
A: Nein. Die Testversion erlischt nach 7 Tagen automatisch. Du musst das Spiel kaufen und deinen Account mit einem CD-Key freischalten, um weiterspielen zu können.

F: Wie lange bleiben meine Charaktere erhalten, wenn ich nicht gleich meine Testversion in eine Vollversion umwandle?
A: Genaue Angaben zur Speicherzeit von Charakteren gibt es nicht, die Erfahrung hat allerdings gezeigt, dass Testaccounts nicht gezielt gelöscht werden. Für normale Accounts gilt eine Vorhaltezeit von mindestens 6 Monaten.

F: Was kostet HdRO im Monat?
A: Je nach Abo-Modell zwischen 12.99&#8364; und 10.99&#8364; im Monat, möglicherweise gibts Aktions-Abos für bis zu 8.99&#8364; pro Monat.

F: Ich habe eine weitere Frage, die Suchfunktion benutzt, Google verwendet und die Stickies gelesen, aber ich konnte nichts dazu finden, was soll ich tun?
A: Dann sei es dir gestattet, hier deine Frage zu stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sokra22 (2. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Link, aber ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich klicke auf den Link und es erscheint die seite mit dem Button "Hier gehts zu test Verion" (kein genauer wortlaut)

dann kommt eine weitere Seite auf der man einen Cod abschreiben muss.

dies hab ich gemacht, nun steht da ich solle "Key generieren" klicken doch das steht bei mir nirgens auf der Seite.

mit der "Enter-taste" werde ich dann wiederum auf eine seite geleitet "http://www.codemasters.de/trylotro/trialkey.php"

aber diese seite ist bei mir WEIß.

ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

mfg


----------



## Kraemer (3. Juni 2008)

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem wie mein Vorredner.
Würde mich echt über eine Antwort freuen .
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr schon einen anderen Browser probiert?
Habe mit Opera z.B. keine Probleme.


----------



## Icewind (3. Juni 2008)

Firefox stellt auch kein Problem da damit gehts auch


----------



## Kraemer (3. Juni 2008)

also ich benutze Opera und habe das Problem trodzdem

edit:
Ich habe es grade mit Firefox ausprobiert und es ist exact das selbe Problem ..

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten und ich hoffe auf neue und vielleicht sogar eine Problemlösung


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juni 2008)

Kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Habe euch beiden mal einen Key geschickt.


----------



## Kraemer (3. Juni 2008)

Danke dir . Aber weisst du zufällig wo ich mir optional zu der HDRO page dann den Client runterladen kann?


----------



## FenDroGen (3. Juni 2008)

Könnte mir jemand auch nen Key schicken ich habe das gleiche Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sokra22 (3. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht erklären.
> Habe euch beiden mal einen Key geschickt.



Danke Bloodberry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich glaube unter diesem Link müsste man das spiel donwloaden können, ich bin grade aber selber noch am lesen. 

http://www.lotro-europe.com/full_client.php



mfg


----------



## Kraemer (3. Juni 2008)

Ich brauch den clieeeent freunde aber net von ner Seite wo ich Premium Acc brauch bzw bezahlen muss.


----------



## Giladaniel (3. Juni 2008)

Kraemer schrieb:


> Ich brauch den clieeeent freunde aber net von ner Seite wo ich Premium Acc brauch bzw bezahlen muss.



guck doch mal bei morthond auf der homepage, aber nich nur saugen sondern auch im Forum beteiligen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (3. Juni 2008)

Sers, hatte mir mehrere Thread bei buffed durchgeschaut die mit dem Thema Mmos zutun haben, da ich vor kurzer Zeit mit WoW aufgehört hatte und nun doch wieder was neues probieren wollte.
Da mich schon zur wow Zeit Hdro angezogen hatte wollte ich mir heute die Trial laden und nen Acc machen. 
Allerdings habe ich das gleiche Prob mit der weißen Seite von Codemaster sowie meine Vorgänger.
Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung oder könnte mir jemand vlt. auch nen Key zuschicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

MfG Zenek


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (3. Juni 2008)

Hab dir mal einen geschickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc92 (3. Juni 2008)

hab das selbe problem mit der codemaster seite kan mir jemand bitte ein key schiken?


----------



## lukss (3. Juni 2008)

http://www.lotro.com/trial dort unten links ist ein keygen


----------



## Giladaniel (4. Juni 2008)

Kraemer schrieb:


> Ich brauch den clieeeent freunde aber net von ner Seite wo ich Premium Acc brauch bzw bezahlen muss.




Bist du zufällig einer von denen, die auf morthond nicht lesen können?
Ist doch ganz einfach, musst dir die regeln nur wirklich durchlesen (so richtig lesen, wie ein buch oder eine Zeitung) dann schnallst du schon was von dir "böses" "verlangt" wird.
Auch das wird doch nur verlangt weil es einfach keiner gelesen hat.

PS, echt lesen, wirklich..................................  (hab den rest gelöscht, ist sonst wieder das gleiche wie vorher)


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juni 2008)

Giladaniel schrieb:


> PS, der Satz ändert sich ab und zu.


Pssst!


----------



## Marc92 (4. Juni 2008)

gibt es auch eine deutsche hdro testversion? der link lotro.com ist ja englisch


----------



## Megowow (4. Juni 2008)

Solltest oben auf der Seite die Sprache wählen dürfen :>


----------



## lukss (4. Juni 2008)

am besten unter www.trylotro.com schauen da gibts nen keygen


----------



## Yuukami (4. Juni 2008)

ich weiß echt nicht ob ichs anfangen soll...

was das max level der testversion (sry wennes schon gefragt wurd)
wie schnell ist das max level erreicht
ist es so wie in wow das man viel zeit investieren muss damit man etwas reißt


am wichtigsten für mich ist das man schnell leven kann d.h. z.B. nach 20-30 spielstunden maxlevel (ohne rummgammeln) 

wie muss ich mir das pvp vorstellen???
 please pm me mit den antworten


----------



## Yuukami (4. Juni 2008)

außerdem läd die seite nach der key eingabe nicht weiter


----------



## Nhatalyaa (4. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> ich weiß echt nicht ob ichs anfangen soll...
> 
> was das max level der testversion (sry wennes schon gefragt wurd)
> wie schnell ist das max level erreicht
> ...




...lass es sein^^
...nix schnell leveln...das ist eher ein Spiel für Genießer...
...nix "richtiges" PvP...
...nix zum "reißen"
...bleib bei WoW^^


----------



## Yuukami (4. Juni 2008)

wow hab ich aufgeben warte auf WAR xcD sonst mal Cabal testeb


----------



## DrKnievel (6. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt all die Leute nicht, die schnell leveln wollen. Es gehört doch zu einem Rollenspiel dazu, dass man Level aufsteigt und sich verbessert. Jedes "DING" ist doch eine wahre Freude und je schneller man am Levelcap ist, desto schneller hat man die Freude nicht mehr. Es ist natürlich was anderes wenn man den Xten Twink hochzieht etc.
Und wieso sollte man schnell leveln wollen, wenn es wie in Lotro ehr wenig im Endgame zu machen gibt? *g*


----------



## Giladaniel (6. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh immer die endgame frage nicht.
Schmeisst ihr das Spiel weg wenn ihr 50 seid?
Bin jetzt ne Weile 50 und hab noch soviel zu tun, soviel nicht gesehen, muss noch soviel für meine Traits ,machen.....

Die epischen Bücher und und und...........

Oder spielt ihr dann viel mehr?
Was macht ihr dann mit dem RL?

Spiele meist abends für zwei drei Stunden und habe jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr bis 50 gebraucht und wie oben geschrieben gar nicht alles gesehen.

Bin glücklich wenn ich bis Moria wenigstens die Bücher fertig bekomme und den rest mal gesehen hab.

War noch nie in der Spalte, Helegrod, Anuminas und wenig in Forochel


----------



## FE3L-X (6. Juni 2008)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Testversion. Soweit ich das gesehen hab wurde die noch nicht gestellt. Wenn die trial Version ausgelaufen ist kann man ja den Acc erweitern sprich monatliche gebürhen bezahlen. Nun gibt es aber den Digital Download bei dem man für 30 Tage bezahlt, sozusagen die Gamingcard wie bei WoW. Brauche ich jetzt trotzdem erstmal das richtige Spiel+CD und normalen Key um auf diese Option zuzugreifen oder kann ich einfach mit der Trial 15 Tage kostenlos spielen und dann mit dem Digital Download via Key per Mail weiter machen? Das wäre um einiges billiger da ich nicht die 50 Euro für die Vollversion ausgebene müsste.
Freue mich auf hilfreiche Antworten
lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Juni 2008)

Du musst dir auf jeden Fall die Vollversion kaufen.
Das Spiel ist schließlich nicht umsonst. ;P


----------



## Genker (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfe.

Wollte mal HdRO ausprobieren, bin dann wie in diesem Thread erwähnt auf den Link.
Darauf hin hab ich mir den Key generieren lassen (soweit so gut).

Jetzt musste ich aber mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass wenn ich diesen Client bei _gamershell _downloaden will, immer diese Meldung kommt:

Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden. 

   Wahrscheinlichste Ursachen:
Sie haben keine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt. 
Es ist ein Problem mit der Website aufgetreten. 
Die Adresse enthält eventuell einen Tippfehler.

Das mit der I-net Verbindung kann ich ausschließen, da bei mir das I-net sehr gut funst.

Wisst ihr was ich da machen kann;
Kennt jmd Alternativ-Seiten zum Laden des Clients

Gruß
Genker


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2008)

Da sind doch noch genug andere Quellen angegeben.
Unter anderem:
http://www.fileplanet.com/180433/180000/fi...rial-(European)
http://www.gamershell.com/download_22627.shtml
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/10843/The+...AN+Trial+Client
http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/32801
http://games.rapidshare.com/games/specials/lotro_trial/de/

Du wirst mit Google auch noch weitere Seiten finden, die den Download anbieten, einen Torrent gibt es auch.


----------



## Meriane (10. Juni 2008)

auf der amerikanischen Seite von lotro gibt es so nen clienten wie bei WoW...gibt es sowas nicht auch für die europäische version? weil auf allen Seiten die hier verlinkt waren und die ich über google gefunden habe würde der download bei mir 20-30h dauern...und das ist mir iwie zu lang um es an einem Stück runterzuladen

Edit: hat sich erledigt, der download von morthond ist ja sogar noch besser als ein download client^^


----------



## Harriague (16. Juni 2008)

Habe ein Problem mit Downloaden, habe schon verschiedene Seiten probiert immer das selbe, wenn ich Downloade fängt das Downloaden bei so 50% wieder auf null an und das immer wieder, lade schon seit 2 vollen tagen aber es klappz nie. hoffe einer hilft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

> Wollte Hdro testen,aber das mit den Downloaden klappt nicht. Der Download bricht immer ab bei so 50% ab. Was soll ich jetzt machen ???? für Tipps sehr dankbar



@Harriague: Das ist das gleiche Forum, die gleiche Frage hast du schonmal gestellt, diese ir zurzeit bearbeitet und zwar

HIER: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=46538

Mfg Dim


----------



## Philipp23 (17. Juni 2008)

Mich würd intressieren ob es einen dicht besiedelten deutschen server gibt. Den hab gestern mal angefangen. Und hab in den 2 std. nur einen spieler gesehen.


----------



## Giladaniel (17. Juni 2008)

Hmm, da wo ich war waren mehr, aber vielleicht haben auch ein paar Leute dieses seltsame dingsda angehabt auf dem so Bilder flimmern, da lief sowas das nennt sich Vuhtsbahl oder so, kenn ich leider auch nicht genau.

Auf welchem Server warst du und wie spät war es denn?

Spiele auf Belegaer und laufen irgendwo immer jemandem über den Weg.


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juni 2008)

Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass die ersten Stunden eine instanzierte Einleitung sind.
Wenn du aus der Einleitung raus bist (~ Level 6), solltest du auch auf mehr Spieler treffen.


----------



## Philipp23 (17. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass die ersten Stunden eine instanzierte Einleitung sind.
> Wenn du aus der Einleitung raus bist (~ Level 6), solltest du auch auf mehr Spieler treffen.




ok verstehe. Bin erst lvl 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiele auf dem server Morthond Name: Teza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (17. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Mich würd intressieren ob es einen dicht besiedelten deutschen server gibt. Den hab gestern mal angefangen. Und hab in den 2 std. nur einen spieler gesehen.



ja das sind die Server wo DE vor steht und wie es schon gesagt wurde sind die ersten 6 Level instansiert da trifft man nur andere unter Stufe 6 danach kommt man in die "Richtige Welt" wo auch alle anderen sind


----------



## Cordesh (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Morthond.de hat nun den aktuellen Anniversary Edition Client auf Stand Buch 13 - Patch 1.07 zum Download bereitgestellt.
D. h.: runterladen, installieren, spielen (zumindestens bis Buch 14 erscheint...).

http://www.morthond.de/viewtopic.php?t=1293

Soweit ich weiß sind wir damit die einzige Downloadquelle für den Anniversary Edition Client.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golgomar (10. Juli 2008)

toll die seite bringt einem aber nücht wenn man net wenigstens bronzemitglied ist-.-
hab mir jetzt den englichen clienten runtergeladen und ich muss sagen ich schieb nen film.... ich hab keine ahnung ob und wenn wie man das auf deutsch umstellen kann *heul*
kann mir das vielleicht einer sagen?


----------



## Giladaniel (10. Juli 2008)

Golgomar schrieb:


> toll die seite bringt einem aber nücht wenn man net wenigstens bronzemitglied ist-.-



Wenn Du *lesen* könntest wärst Du Bronze Mitglied
(Mehr als lesen musst Du nämlich nicht können)


----------



## Golgomar (10. Juli 2008)

habs gelesen und es tut mir leid hab mich jetzt beworben (wurde allerdings scho wieder gelöscht aba das dazu hab ich auch gelesen) man sieht sich dann online ne^^(wenn ich denn freigeschaltet bin)


----------



## Validus (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ein dickes Problem habe alles so befolgt habe mir mein Account erstellt funktioniert alles ein ausloggen und habe mir lotro auch gedownloadet 3 tage lang jetzt is es fertig und wenn cih drauf klicke kommt
"Der ZIP-komprimierter Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt.
Habe mit dem Mozilla Firefox gedownloadet


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (12. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt man an das Aktions-Abo ran damit man nur 8.99&#8364; montalich zahlen muss?

MFG

Wodka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golgomar (13. Juli 2008)

@validus 
hatte das problem auch hab mir das spiel darauf hin gekauft ich sag ma 19.99 für so nen geiles spielis net zu viel^^


----------



## Validus (13. Juli 2008)

will erstmal testen deswegen ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Juli 2008)

Firefox hat Probleme mit großen Dateien, daran wird es gelegen haben.
Es gibt den Client auch zum Download in vielen kleinen Dateien, damit solltest du besser beraten sein.

Das Aktions-Abo gibt es nicht mehr, das lief nur bis zum 30.6.


----------



## Duath (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich noch 5 Tage Probezeit durch den Testaccount hätte und den Account dann auf einen vollwertigen erweitere, laufen dann die 5 Tage noch aus oder beginnt dann ab da das Abo?


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch 5 Tage Probezeit durch den Testaccount hätte und den Account dann auf einen vollwertigen erweitere, laufen dann die 5 Tage noch aus oder beginnt dann ab da das Abo?



ich würde sagen du kannst die 5 tage noch spielen


----------



## t3x (14. Juli 2008)

wers noch nicht bemerkt hat, die testversion ist jetzt 14 tage gültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja sry für mein ava^^


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

t3x schrieb:


> wers noch nicht bemerkt hat, die testversion ist jetzt 14 tage gültig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. hab ich letztes mal auch gemerkt, da steht ja manchmal 7 tage und bei anderen Stellen 14 tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. ist doch egal dein Avatar geht nur dich was an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kestor (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab da eine Frage, ich habe jetzt mit allen möglichen Browsern die mir zur Verfügung stehen versucht, die Trial-Version zu downloaden, bei meinem Firefox endet das ganze nach ca. 75% immer, bei anderen Browsern geht der Download durch, aber beim entpacken sagt er mir die Datei ist kaputt. Kann mir einer von euch helfen oder muss ich mir wirklich zum antesten die Vollversion zulegen?


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Juli 2008)

Gegenfrage: wo lädst du denn runter? Wäre sicher nicht schlecht, wenn die Seite es erlaubt einen Downloadmanager zu benutzen wie z.B. FDM


----------



## Kestor (23. Juli 2008)

Habe Gamershell und Fileplanet versucht, bei den anderen muss man zahlen oder andere Dinge zusätzlich noch installieren und ich wollte ja eigentlich erstmal nur die Trial-Version haben und nicht unmengen Programme. 
Aber nachdem das nicht funktioniert, womit könnte ich es denn probieren?


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Juli 2008)

Gamershell z.B. geht mit dem FDM (Free Download Manager). Ist ein schlankes Gratisprogramm, mit dem man solche großen Downloads gut laden kann. Damit sollte dein Problem recht fix behoben sein.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

kann ich zustimmen also gamershell is meiner meinung nach bzw. erfahrung nach des schnellste für downloads in der richtung


----------



## Kestor (23. Juli 2008)

Dann werd ich mir mal FDM zulegen und es danach nochmal über Gamershell versuchen, danke schonmal. Hoffe das klappt diesmal


----------



## Gocu (23. Juli 2008)

@Kestor

kauf dir doch einfach die Testversion, wenns nicht klappt, du brauchst nicht dofort die Vollversion...


----------



## Der der ich bin (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hab mal versucht den Test client runter zu laden, klappt auch alles wunderbar, bis ich bei 2gb angekommen bin. Dann ist der Download plötlzich fertig und wenn ich es entpacken will, kommt immer: Datei sei beschädigt/nicht vollständig/oder unbekannt !!! Hab auch schon Download Manager ausprobiert, andere entzip Programme als winrar...nichts klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der damit auch zu kämpfen hatte und mir ne lösung geben kann.


Danke schonmal im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleriel (25. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal versucht den Test client runter zu laden, klappt auch alles wunderbar, bis ich bei 2gb angekommen bin. Dann ist der Download plötlzich fertig und wenn ich es entpacken will, kommt immer: Datei sei beschädigt/nicht vollständig/oder unbekannt !!! Hab auch schon Download Manager ausprobiert, andere entzip Programme als winrar...nichts klappt
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal, das Dateisystem Deiner Festplatte ist FAT32, da lassen sich Dateien >2GB nicht drauf speichern. Probier es mal, die Datei auf einer NTFS-formatierten Partition zu speichern, das sollte gehen.


----------



## Der der ich bin (25. Juli 2008)

Huhu,
Ist ein NTFS System Speicherplatz ist auch auf unbegrenz eingestellt. Geht leider trotzdem nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vieleicht finder sich ja noch nee lösung. Danke aber für Typ


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Juli 2008)

Hast du schon versucht, die Datei mit einem anderen Browser runterzuladen?
Klingt für mich, als würdest du Firefox beutzen, der hat manchmal Probleme mit Dateien >2GB.


----------



## Der der ich bin (30. Juli 2008)

jop...hab alles versucht, scheint ein (völlig dämlicher fehler von Codemaster persönlich zu sein, reagieren auch auf persönliche anfragen auf nichts, empfehle nur WOW ) !!!
Das einzigste was wirklich hilft ist es in gesplitteten Datein zu saugen...wie z.B. bei morthond.de !!! Alles andere hat mir persönlich tage lange beschwerten beschärt und nichts gebracht !!! Danke an Codemaster an dieser Stelle, mich doch bei WoW zu belassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... so kann mann neue kunden auch dran hindern !!! naja viel erfolg dann noch ;D


----------



## AntoniusPius (30. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> jop...hab alles versucht, scheint ein (völlig dämlicher fehler von Codemaster persönlich zu sein, reagieren auch auf persönliche anfragen auf nichts, empfehle nur WOW ) !!!
> Das einzigste was wirklich hilft ist es in gesplitteten Datein zu saugen...wie z.B. bei morthond.de !!! Alles andere hat mir persönlich tage lange beschwerten beschärt und nichts gebracht !!! Danke an Codemaster an dieser Stelle, mich doch bei WoW zu belassen
> 
> 
> ...




Also wenn du den gleichen ätzenden Unterton hattest wie hier im Forum kann ich dem Support nicht genug danken, dass er dich vergrätzt hat.

Apropos: hast du das Spiel jetzt überhaupt gespielt?


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52728
Möglich.


----------



## Fearbulp (1. August 2008)

Servus!
habe mir hdro testversions-cd schicken lassen und installiert - dannach automatisches spiele update über den launcher durchgeführt 
... nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
am ende der  spiel aktualisierung bekomme ich immer die meldung: "ein fehler ist bei der aktualisierung aufgetreten: daten können nicht gespeichert werden."
...kann mir jmd. sagen, was ich tun kann?

thx im voraus!

p.s.: supportseite funst nicht....


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. August 2008)

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich der Client von HdRO
nicht von jedem runterladen / aktualisieren lässt. Das ist eine neuartige Funktion
die bei Spielern wie _"Der der ich bin"_ eingreift um den Rest der Spielerschaft
zu schützen. Leider noch nicht ganz ausgereift, und deshalb funktioniert es nicht jedesmal ..... 

Also wenn _Fearbulp_ ein netter Spieler ist, dann wirds bestimmt früher oder später klappen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







[sub]_Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr_[/sub]


----------



## Fearbulp (1. August 2008)

...naja, dass kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen ;-)
dann müsste sich jeder HdrO - Neuling erst einem persönlichen Vostellungsgespräch bei nem GM unterziehn  ?!...rofl
und angenommen es wäre "eine neuartige Funktion
die bei Spielern wie "Der der ich bin" eingreift um den Rest der Spielerschaft
zu schützen",    wieoft soll ich noch versuchen, bis es funktionert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epimetheus (1. August 2008)

Hallo

Kann sein das schon Jemand dieses Problem genannt hat aber bei so einer netten Community bekomm ich sicher eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe vor längerer Zeit schon HDRO gespielt und somit einen bestehenden Codemaster Acc. Ich möchte jetzt gerne die Trial versuchen ohne das ich meinen alten Acc freischalte und bezahle. (Habe durch BC wieder auf Wow gewechselt, naja kennen vll. manche. Hohe Erwartungen und dann doch nicht das wahre gewesen).

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das mir bei Codemaster gesagt wird " Sie haben bereits ein Abonnement für LOTRO" sobald ich versuche einen Testacc zu erstellen. 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Mfg Eddy


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. August 2008)

@ Fearbulp:
Das klingt so, als hättest du Windows Vista und der Ordner keine Schreibrechte bzw. du nicht mit Admin-Rechten angemeldet.
Möglicherweise hilft dir Punkt 10.3 in diesem Thread.

@ Epimetheus:
Man kann mit jeder e-Mail-Adresse nur einen Account einrichten, versuch es bei der Registrierung einfach mit einer anderen e-Mail-Adresse.


----------



## Fearbulp (1. August 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> @ Fearbulp:
> Das klingt so, als hättest du Windows Vista und der Ordner keine Schreibrechte bzw. du nicht mit Admin-Rechten angemeldet.
> Möglicherweise hilft dir Punkt 10.3 in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...supi, das war's!

thx


----------



## Telay (2. August 2008)

danke an alle besonder #74 supi und danke danke


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Boah das laden dauert aber o.O
Mit Wackget konnt ich ez glücklicherweise den Tranfser bei 16% fortsetzen...
Blöd nur dass die Zeit die mir jetzt mit downloaden vergeht auch bei der Trailzeit abläuft... that sucks.

Wobei, ne Zwei Wochen Testversion, was stört mich da der eine Tag, sind ja Ferien. *Njahaha^^*

Edit: Zwei Tage -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (3. August 2008)

Also ich hab meinen account ja erst aktiviert nach dem ich die testversion komplett und fertig instaliert und geupdatet habe ^.^

Aber nach 6 tagen bist dir glaub sowieso spätestens komplett sicher ob du weiter spielen willst oder nicht, wenn nicht schon in 5 minuten.


----------



## White-Frost (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Boah das laden dauert aber o.O
> Mit Wackget konnt ich ez glücklicherweise den Tranfser bei 16% fortsetzen...
> Blöd nur dass die Zeit die mir jetzt mit downloaden vergeht auch bei der Trailzeit abläuft... that sucks.
> 
> ...


2 Tage? is aber schon übertrieben lang^^ Aber ich mein paar tage die von 2 wochen abgehen ich glaub keiner braucht wirklich 2 wochen um sich zu entschliesen wie der beitrag über mir schon sagt des stellt sich eigentlich recht schnell^^


----------



## Rethelion (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Boah das laden dauert aber o.O
> Mit Wackget konnt ich ez glücklicherweise den Tranfser bei 16% fortsetzen...
> Blöd nur dass die Zeit die mir jetzt mit downloaden vergeht auch bei der Trailzeit abläuft... that sucks.
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir ja einfach unter einer neuen Email-Adresse erneut eine 14-Tage Trial besorgen, sobald der Client heruntergeladen und vollgepatcht ist.


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Na ja, gut, ich hab gestern gegn 21:00 Angefangen und es auf 14% gebracht, heute seit ca. 11:30 Am laden, es sind jetzt 20% und da steht
"Remaining: 1518 Minutes", was ca. 25 Stunden entspricht.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Ehm... F-u-c-k.

Nach fast zwei Tagen laden wollt ich jetzt das Teil entpacken, jetzt kommt: 
"D/Porgramme/WackGet/LOTRO_buch13_DE.zip
Das Archiv hat entweder ein unbekanntes Format oder ist bescgädigt."

Und jetzt -.-


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. August 2008)

Von anderer Quelle neu laden. Keine Alternative.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Na danke...

Gibt es irgendeine Seite oder ein Tool das zu empfehlen ist, wo's schneller geht...?


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. August 2008)

Ich habe meine Bücher immer über den Torrent der offiziellen Seite gezogen, die sind aber jetzt glaube ich inaktiv. Darum würde ich gamershell.com empfehlen, die bieten aber leider keine Wiederaufnahme des Downloads an - schau mal hier, diese Quelle ist auch immer zuverlässig gewesen: http://www.exp.de/filebrowser.php?go=/Game.../patches/#o2372


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Mit welcher Datei soll ich da anfangen?


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. August 2008)

Meine Glaskugel sagt... Buch 11 EU, Buch 12 EU, Buch 13 EU, Buch 14 EU - in dieser Reihenfolge auch zu installieren.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Dann glaub ich mal deiner Glaskugel.
Danke!


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

92% gehabt dann hängts sich Firefox auf - DANKE.


----------



## Frandibar (4. August 2008)

Dann benutz doch einen Downloadmanager...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Die wiederum sidn mir suspekt.

Kann ja nich sein' ey... mach ich aber ab jetzt auch.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

EZ kommt nochmal ne Superdumme Frage.

Kann man Buch 11 überhaupt einfach so installieren?!
Weil hier steht "Requires installed Book 10"

Edit: Ja, ich kann Buch 11 nicht installen. Ich erdreiste mich jetzt einfach, Patsch 1.2 auch runterzuladen.

EDIT 2: Das bringt auch nix.


----------



## Cyberflips (4. August 2008)

Jedes Buch muss nacheinander installiert werden, weil die updates natürlich aufeinander aufbauen. 

Es gibt keinen Finalpatch oder so. Du musst alle Bücher intallieren, der Reihenfolge nach. Nur Buch 11 ist ein eigener Loader. Das steht aber alles auch in der "Read me" die dabei ist. Nach dem installieren muss man über den Launcher dann auf aktualiesieren alle Spieldateien noch verifizieren usw. Das läuft dann automatisch. Insgesamt dauert das so je nach Rechner bis zu drei Stunden. Wer es direkt übers Internet macht ohne sich die Bücher vorher als Standalone herunterzuladen, braucht fast die doppelte Zeit. Da kommst keiner drumherum^^

zum Thema Restspielzeit. Der Testaccount ist solange ein Testaccount wie ich ihn nicht durch Eingabe eines Vollversion-Keys umwandele (freischalte). Dann hab ich natürlich keine Testzeit mehr sondern habe ja dann eine Vollversion, sprich es sind auch keine Test-Einschränkungen mehr vorhanden, dafür läuft dann ab sofort die Freispielzeit der Vollversion. Ist doch logisch. Das Ding heißt ja auch nicht geschenkte Freispielzeit oder Spielzeit für lau, sondern Test-Account. Wenn ich getestet habe und mich für das Spiel entschieden habe läuft dann die Freispielzeit. Die ist je nach gekaufter Ausführung 30 oder 45 Tage.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Webb ich aber Buch 11 aufmache kommt folgendes:

"Cannot find a current installation of "The Lord Of The Riings Online: The Sagdow Of Angmar (Updater)" (Germany)  
You can only use this isntaller to update an existing installation.
Please install with the full installer first."


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. August 2008)

Aber du hast eine normale Installation von HDRO auf dem Rechner?
Und nicht etwa einen kopierten Ordner oder ähnliches?


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Nein, ich hab garkein HdRO auf dem PC...
Und ich dachte dass man den Patsch Buch 11 auch als Game Client benutzen kann, was man offenbar nicht kann.
Blödes Missverständnis.
Mist.

Ich schließe, ich muss den Gameclient runterladen oder warten bis meine bestellte Version des Spiels da ist.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (6. August 2008)

hey leute,ich wollt mir eben mal die testversion für HdRo runterladen um mal anzutesten wie das Spiel so ist.
Bei google schnell Herr der Ringe Online Testversion eingegeben,und hab den Link hier erhalten: http://www.codemasters.de/trylotro/trialke...erritory=German

hab alles getan wie es dasteht,mir einen Probekey geholt,alles. Aber ich bekomm den Spieleclient einfach nicht runtergeladen. Liegt das an mir oder spinnt die Seite momentan einfach??


----------



## Emokeksii (6. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ehm... F-u-c-k.
> 
> Nach fast zwei Tagen laden wollt ich jetzt das Teil entpacken, jetzt kommt:
> "D/Porgramme/WackGet/LOTRO_buch13_DE.zip
> ...



Genau das gleiche auch....jetzt kommt aber das wo ich bisle schmunzeln musste als ich mich an dein geschriebenes erinnert habe....^^

Ich hab mir, da ich pc grad erst formatiert hatte, das aktuelle winrar geladen...únd ging sofort...^^ muss net sein das es das ist ....aber mal so ne vermutung die ich schon sehr lustig finden würde


----------



## Kasching (6. August 2008)

mmh bei mir steht bei der installation : Bitte Legen sie CD 2 ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim runtergeladenen


----------



## Thesahne (6. August 2008)

Alsoo, wenn es hier noch leute gibt die gerne ne Testversion haben wollen, aber bei keinem browser das fenster zur key-generierung geht, ich hab noch einen key zu verschenken^^ einfach ne PM schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (8. August 2008)

wenn ich mir den Thread hier durchles gibts glaub niemand der nicht nen prob hat nen client runter zuladen.Hab es jetzt auch schon mehrmals versucht  egal auf welcher Seite mit oder ohne fdm alles ging schief da sollte CM echt dringend mal was machen...
Gibts nicht evtl die möglichkeit Buch 1 einfach herunter zuladen und dann die ganzen andere patches (sprich Bücher)? weils ja meistens an der zu großen download menge fehlschlägt.
möchte auch nicht wie viele andere erst Geld ausgeben zum testen wenn es einen dann evtl doch nicht zusagt.


----------



## Frandibar (8. August 2008)

Naja, ich würde mir zum Testen die Anniversary Edition um lumpige 25 Euro kaufen!
Da habt Ihr dann 45 Tage freie Spielzeit zum Testen...

Was sind schon 25 Euro im Vergleich zu dem ganzen Download Irrsinn !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (8. August 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde mir zum Testen die Anniversary Edition um lumpige 25 Euro kaufen!
> Da habt Ihr dann 45 Tage freie Spielzeit zum Testen...
> 
> Was sind schon 25 Euro im Vergleich zu dem ganzen Download Irrsinn !?
> ...



Da hast du Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mein Gott, was hab ich Stress dabei.^^


----------



## Dylvan (8. August 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde mir zum Testen die Anniversary Edition um lumpige 25 Euro kaufen!
> Da habt Ihr dann 45 Tage freie Spielzeit zum Testen...
> 
> Was sind schon 25 Euro im Vergleich zu dem ganzen Download Irrsinn !?
> ...



Wo krieg´ ich diese Version?


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. August 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Ann...2124&sr=8-2


----------



## Dylvan (9. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Ann...2124&sr=8-2



K, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt´s das auch im Handel?


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. August 2008)

Ja sicher. Im Handel dürften gerade drei Versionen ausliegen - je nach Verfügbarkeit: Normale Edition/Collectors Edition/Special Edition ("Buch 8") , Gold Edition ("Buch 10") und die oben verlinkte Anniverary Edition ("Buch 13"). Ich weiss nicht, wo du wohnst und kenne ebensowenig die Bestückung deines lokalen Elektromarkts, aber wenn möglich, nimm die Anniversary Box, dann brauchst du nur noch Buch 14 patchen und sparst dir den Rest der Bücher.


----------



## Dylvan (9. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Im Handel dürften gerade drei Versionen ausliegen - je nach Verfügbarkeit: Normale Edition/Collectors Edition/Special Edition ("Buch 8") , Gold Edition ("Buch 10") und die oben verlinkte Anniverary Edition ("Buch 13"). Ich weiss nicht, wo du wohnst und kenne ebensowenig die Bestückung deines lokalen Elektromarkts, aber wenn möglich, nimm die Anniversary Box, dann brauchst du nur noch Buch 14 patchen und sparst dir den Rest der Bücher.



Wenn ich mich dann aber entscheide es nach den 45 Tagen weiter zu spielen, brauch´ ich nochmal eine andere?
Und: Wenn ich mir diese Anniversary Box kaufe, muss ich aber nichts weiter für die Zeit bezahlen, oder?


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. August 2008)

Nene, Monatsgebühren musst du egal mit welcher Version bezahlen. 45 Tage sind da frei, aber danach musst du ein Abo abschließen oder dir Gamecards kaufen.


----------



## Dylvan (9. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Nene, Monatsgebühren musst du egal mit welcher Version bezahlen. 45 Tage sind da frei, aber danach musst du ein Abo abschließen oder dir Gamecards kaufen.


Ok, nochmals danke (Ich weiß nicht zum wievielten Mal heute/gestern^^). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big_jason (31. August 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> F: Wie lange bleiben meine Charaktere erhalten, wenn ich nicht gleich meine Testversion in eine Vollversion umwandle?
> A: Genaue Angaben zur Speicherzeit von Charakteren gibt es nicht, die Erfahrung hat allerdings gezeigt, dass Testaccounts nicht gezielt gelöscht werden. Für normale Accounts gilt eine Vorhaltezeit von mindestens 6 Monaten.




heisst das nach 6 monaten werden meine chars gelöscht? auf nem normalen account?


ohman... 7gb.. da muss ich mal wieder mein kumpel anquatschen das er mir dit vielleicht runterläd.. ^^ mein scheiss internet -.-


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Nein, es heisst dass eventuell nach 6 Monaten Inaktivität, wenn du einen Löschwunsch angegeben hast, dein Account gelöscht werden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kellner38 (1. September 2008)

Hi hab eine Frage nicht direkt zur Testversion aber:

Hab mir so eben den Trial Key runtergeladen und kann jetzt 14 Tage kostenlos spielen und das Spiel testen.

Kann ich nach den 14 Tagen den Testaccount zu einem richtigen Account machen oder werden dann meine Charaktere bzw. der Account nach den 14 Tagen wieder gelöscht.

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## big_jason (1. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Nein, es heisst dass eventuell nach 6 Monaten Inaktivität, wenn du einen Löschwunsch angegeben hast, dein Account gelöscht werden könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hä?

also werden die jetzt gelöscht? oder werden die vielleicht gelöscht? oder werden die gelöscht wenn ich sage das sie gelöscht werden sollen?

oder ist das einfach son zufalls ding? oO : /


----------



## Jericho2k3 (1. September 2008)

Kellner38 schrieb:


> Kann ich nach den 14 Tagen den Testaccount zu einem richtigen Account machen oder werden dann meine Charaktere bzw. der Account nach den 14 Tagen wieder gelöscht.
> 
> Bitte um Antwort.



Du kannst die Charaktere dann weiterspielen.


----------



## Yiraja (1. September 2008)

also ich muss ja ma sagen das herr der ringe ja wirklich n geiles game ist ^^ hab seit letzter woche getestet un werds mir heute kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bei der test version nur nervt das man net wispern kann


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Eine der Maßnahmen, um Goldseller einzudämmen, auch wenn es sowieso schon wenige von ihnen gibt.


----------



## shalomhasfun (1. September 2008)

hab mal VERSUCHT mir den deutschen client zu downloaden,jedoch trat bei 80 % immer ein fehler auf und ich konnte es noch einemal runterladen.im enteffekt hat sich dass dann ca. 4mal wiederhollt, bis ich mir den Amerikanischen Client galaden habe,doch jetzt stellt sich die frage ob es eine möglichkeit gibt ürgendwie mit diesem client auch auf die europäischen server zu kommen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. September 2008)

Nein, die gibt es nicht.


----------



## big_jason (1. September 2008)

big_jason schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> also werden die jetzt gelöscht? oder werden die vielleicht gelöscht? oder werden die gelöscht wenn ich sage das sie gelöscht werden sollen?
> 
> oder ist das einfach son zufalls ding? oO : /




wäre echt mal gut zu wissen.. ^^ 

antwort per PN ist auch ok... -.-


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

big_jason schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> also werden die jetzt gelöscht? oder werden die vielleicht gelöscht? oder werden die gelöscht wenn ich sage das sie gelöscht werden sollen?
> 
> oder ist das einfach son zufalls ding? oO : /



Es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich dass er gelöscht wird...es gibt Leute, die haben 6 Monate nicht gespielt und hatten einen Löschwunsch angegeben bei Codemasters...und er war immer noch nicht gelöscht.


----------



## neon1705 (1. September 2008)

ich hab nen problem undzwar habe ich mir gerade mal die 14 tage version runtergeladen

habe damals die beta gespielt gehabt und naja das nen bissen her

also 1.) Habe ich irgendwie kein test key erhalten oder wie läuft das ab?

2.) Habe ich bin jetz noch keine einzige email erhalten mit irgendwelche infos

3.)habe ich meine accountdaten vergessen und wollte passwort wieder herstellen aber nix wie gesagt ich bekomme die emails nicht

bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. September 2008)

Man erhält den Key auf der Seite trylotro.com, direkt bevor man die verschiedenen Downloadmöglichkeiten aufgezählt bekommt.

Hast du dir einen neuen COG-Account erstellt, um den Key der Testversion einzugeben oder wolltest du unbedingt deinen alten Account benutzen?
Ist im Endeffekt ja egal, du erhälst schließlich keinen Bonus, wenn du mal Beta gespielt hast.

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen, dir einfach noch einen Key auf trylotro.com generieren zu lassen.


----------



## neon1705 (2. September 2008)

ja eigendlich wollte ich meinen alten beta account nutzen aber wie gesagt ich bekomme keinerlei emails habe auch schon versucht passwort wiederherstellen aber ich bekomme einfach keine emails

*edit* mit diesen key generator habe ich auch schon versucht diesen will er nicht annehmen kommt jedes mal 

The Product Key you entered is not valid for use. If you believe this is an error, please contact Turbine Customer Service by visiting support.turbine.com.   [err: 30022] 

ich bin echt verzweifelt 

habs direkt von der seite runtergeladen diesen downloader und nunja nix funktioniert wirklich schade eigendlich wollte ichs mir mal wieder anschauen

*nochmal edit* hat jetz alles geklappt war auf der turbine seite anstatt auf der codemasters seite das wirds warscheinlich gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndor (2. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> *nochmal edit* hat jetz alles geklappt war auf der turbine seite anstatt auf der codemasters seite das wirds warscheinlich gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Turbine ist ausschließlich für die USA zuständig. Die sind dort gleichzeitig sowohl Hersteller als auch Publisher.
Europa wird nur von Codemasters betreut.


----------



## Ridox (2. September 2008)

hi, ich fang dann mal mit meinem Problem^^

also: Ich würde gerne mal in HDRO antesten, da mir die Graphik und allgemein das Spiel zusagt. Also habe ich auf den Link und die Schritte befolgt. Aber bei dem Runterladen des Clints hab ich ein Problem. Das dauert bei mir
 ~ 34 stunden und immer wenn ich meinen PC runterfahr, bricht das Download ab...  die 34 std den PC laufen lassen geht auch nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Client zum Anspielen anders downzuloaden (kostenlos) ?

Danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort und hoffentlich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen in Mittelerde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. September 2008)

Auf der offiziellen Seite sind viele verschiedene Download-Quellen angegeben.
Wenn deine Leitung zu langsam ist, oder die Seiten gerade überlastet sind, kann es schonmal sein, dass es so lange dauert.
Am besten, du probierst es mal mit einem Download-Manager, dann kannst du in den meisten Fällen die abgebrochenen Downloads wieder aufnehmen.
Oder du probierst esgleich mit dem Torrent, ein bisschen Google hier und da, dann wird dir sicher geholfen.


----------



## VsFs (3. September 2008)

Huhu,

gehört vielleicht nicht ganz hier rein aber hab folgendes Problem: 

Bis Januar oder Februar diesen Jahres habe ich noch HdR gezockt und es danach beiseite gelegt und deinstalliert. 
Heute hatte ich mich entschlossen wieder zu spielen, mir ne Gamecard besorgt und wollte es installieren, aber die Cd dafür ist nicht mehr da.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich die "unbedingt" benötige oder gibt es da auch noch andere möglichkeiten?

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche auch....jetzt kommt aber das wo ich bisle schmunzeln musste als ich mich an dein geschriebenes erinnert habe....^^
> 
> Ich hab mir, da ich pc grad erst formatiert hatte, das aktuelle winrar geladen...únd ging sofort...^^ muss net sein das es das ist ....aber mal so ne vermutung die ich schon sehr lustig finden würde




Ich habs damals dann von ner andren Quelle geladen, dann ging's.


----------



## Ridox (4. September 2008)

ich hab nun Download Manager heruntergeladen und downloade jetzt HDRO von http://games.on.net/file/19366/The_Lord_of..._100_FREE_TRIAL

bei Download Manager soll man eine URL angeben, die ich aber nicht finden kann... er lädt mir nur die oben genannte Internetseite runter obwohl ich doch gerne das Spiel hätte^^

auch bricht das Download ab wenn man die Download-Addresse (ZIP) einfügt


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

gibts n genauen link wo ich das game laden kann?


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. September 2008)

Hinweis meinerseits:
Einige Seiten unterstützen keine Download-Manager.

Ansonsten mal versuchen, bei wem anders runterzuladen.
Einen alternatiove Browser wie Opera hast du schon ausprobiert, hoffe ich.
Denn Internet Explorer oder Firefox machen gerne mal Probleme, auch wenn zweiterer immer so hoch gelobt wird.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.Habe in der such funktion nichts gefunden.Habe Gestern mit dem Spiel angefangen und wolte fragen,wenn die Testversion zu ende ist ob ich meine Figur mitnehemen kann wenn ich einen Orginal Key habe oder wieder von Neu anfangen muss?.Danke euch


----------



## DunklerRaecher (9. September 2008)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Habe in der such funktion nichts gefunden.Habe Gestern mit dem Spiel angefangen und wolte fragen,wenn die Testversion zu ende ist ob ich meine Figur mitnehemen kann wenn ich einen Orginal Key habe oder wieder von Neu anfangen muss?.Danke euch



Ja, Du kannst Deinen Test-Char weiterspielen nachdem Du einen Vollversion-Key eingegeben hast.


----------



## gismo1voss (9. September 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Ja, Du kannst Deinen Test-Char weiterspielen nachdem Du einen Vollversion-Key eingegeben hast.




Danke dir Herzlich.Wünsche euch viel spass dann noch.


----------



## Skullzigg (9. September 2008)

häh der gepostete link geht nur ins hdro buffed-forum ?

hilfe pls


----------



## Olfmo (11. September 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> häh der gepostete link geht nur ins hdro buffed-forum ?
> 
> hilfe pls




dürfte schwer sein, dir zu helfen, wenn nicht wirklich klar wird, welchen Link du meinst...


----------



## Cyberflips (11. September 2008)

Also ich hab erst letztens diese Prozedur bei einer Bekannten gemacht und ihr auf ihrem Rechner den Testclient eingerichtet. Mit Client, updates und 14 Tage Key von der CM-Seite.
Ohne Probleme im Grunde, dauert natürlich so seine drei Stunden bis alles geladen und aktualisiert ist. Die Zeit kann man ja nebenbei mit einem Snack und einem guten Gespräch verbringen, nur den Rechner sollte man in Ruhe seinen Dienst machen lassen.
Daher verstehe ich die Probleme nicht, die einige wohl damit haben. Die Seiten sind alle in deutsch und alles wird erklärt. Mit einer 6000er DSL Leitung gehen die DLs auch eigentlich problemlos und zügig.
Wer über keine üppige Leitung verfügt oder/und evtl. mit einer instabilen Leitung hantieren muss, fü den gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit sich den Client beim Media-Markt für drei Euro oder so zu kaufen. Da gibt es die Testversionenn auch als DVD zum kleinen Preis, die dann nur noch aktualisiert werden müssen

Man muss nur 2 Sachen beachten: Zum einen lesen was auf der Seite von CM steht (es gibt da eine ausführliche Anleitung) und zum anderen ein wenig Vorbereitung wie sich das gehört. Wenn Rechner und Anlage in gutem Zustand sind, mach ich natürlich vorher kurz einen Routerreset, damit mich nicht die Zwangstrennung überrascht, schliesse alle Programme im Hintergrund - besonders Email, Messenger oder andere Internetprogramme. Schalte alle automatischen updates ab (sowas hat auf einem Spiel-PC sowieso nichts zu suchen) und dann sollte die Prozedur kein Problem sein. 

Wenn ich natürlich über ein instabiles System verfüge, evtl. noch fileschareprogramme im Hintergrund laufen habe und/oder meine Bandbreite mit anderen Dingen belaste (besonders im upload) oder wie hier schon gelesen nicht mal ein richitges Packprogramm zum entpacken auf dem Rechner habe bzw. nicht weiss was es damit auf sich hat, sollte ich vielleicht dann mal jemanden Fragen der sich mit Computern besser auskennt, als hier rumzuheulen das CM das zu schwierig macht oder es nicht gehen würde.  
es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wenn man das Spiel testen möchte und CM stellt alles bereit, aber es kommt nicht von selbst zu euch. Auf eine Webseite gehen, auf einen Knopf drücken und lospielen ist da einfach nicht. 
ein bishcen Initiative und Geduld ist schon notwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (11. September 2008)

Würde auch mal wieder gerne LotrO spielen hab auch schon nen account angelegt usw...
community ist auch ganz n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider ist mein rechner zu schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (13. September 2008)

Kurz: Darf ich mir einen zweiten Test-Account machen oder muss ich den alten den ich damals zur GC 07 erstellt habe komplett aufrüsten?
Wollte nochmals testen... hab eine CD im Schrank gefunden. *g*


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2008)

Nirgendwo steht, dass man nur einen Account haben darf - wenn du kein Interesse an deinen eventuell vorhandenen alten Charakteren hast, erstell dir einen neuen Testaccount.


----------



## rosabuffed (17. September 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Wer über keine üppige Leitung verfügt oder/und evtl. mit einer instabilen Leitung hantieren muss, fü den gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit sich den Client beim Media-Markt für drei Euro oder so zu kaufen. Da gibt es die Testversionenn auch als DVD zum kleinen Preis, die dann nur noch aktualisiert werden müssen



Also die hab ich noch nicht gesehen, kenne die nur von WOW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LaresvonFel (17. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir gestern und heute den HdRO-Client runtergeladen und hätte da gerne mal ein Problem. Ich hätte die Frage, ob es normal ist, dass der Client nach Installation des Standalone-Patches auf 1.08 immer noch 10000 in Worten zehntausend Spieldateien aktualisieren muss? Ich habe nun schon eine Stunde geladen und bin immer noch bei 0%. Von Bekannten hab ich gehört, dass sie nur um die 1000 Dateien aktualisieren mussten und sie dafür mit der gleichen Leitung ungefähr 10 Minuten gebraucht haben. Kennt jemand diese "Problem"? Bitte um eine schnelle Antwort!

Bis denn!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. September 2008)

Welchen Client hast du dir runtergeladen (Version)?
Hast du wenn es ein älter Client als Buch 13 die anderen Patches in der richtigen Reihenfolge installiert?


----------



## Thjorwin (17. September 2008)

Hi,

kann mir jemand mal sagen wo ich nen torrent Datei zu der trial finde?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. September 2008)

Schau mal hier: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=172760
Da sollte ein Torrentlink dabei sein.


----------



## Thjorwin (17. September 2008)

Ah! Danke,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Örl1 (28. September 2008)

Hi Leute, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich bei Codemasters den Testclient runterladen kann? bei mir funktioniert des irgendwie nicht so ganz ^^ 
bitte helft mir


----------



## WoWDokta (30. September 2008)

hallo^^
ich wollte net nen neuen treath aufmachen deswegen frage ich mal hier^^
kann man mit 2gb ram
320gb festplattenspeicher
windows vista
nvidia 8400 gs
intel core 2 duo e4500

flüssig spielen? (ich habe net vor auf ultra hoch zu spielen aber es sollte eigendlich schon über niedrig sein)
danke schonmal für ne antwort mfg der dokta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Oktober 2008)

Die 8400 ist nicht das Feinste, aber vernünftig spielen wirst du trotzdem können.


----------



## WoWDokta (1. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Die 8400 ist nicht das Feinste, aber vernünftig spielen wirst du trotzdem können.


ok dankö 
mfg der dokta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (2. Oktober 2008)

Örl schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich bei Codemasters den Testclient runterladen kann? bei mir funktioniert des irgendwie nicht so ganz ^^
> bitte helft mir



Lese diesen Thread und berherze alle Tipps. Es wurde bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## Mal´kuth (5. Oktober 2008)

JA meine frage ist dauert bei euch auch der download so lange habs bis jz noch immer net geschaft in fertig zu loaden bleibt dann immer stehen.
Bei welcher webside ist es am besten zum downloaden???
pls schnelle antwort


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Oktober 2008)

Habe bei morthond.de geladen, war innerhalb weniger Stunden mit dem Download-Vorgang, sowie dem gesamten Installations- und Patch-Vorgang fertig.


----------



## kraxxler (15. Oktober 2008)

ich habe echt gedacht mal mit hdro anzufangen, aber ich finde einfach keinen download, der schneller als 10 stunden geht, kann man die nicht auch einfach wie bei wow im laden kaufen? oder könnt ihr mir bitte ne gute seite sagen? die von morthond geht net mehr, bzw der lässt einen net mehr downloaden


----------



## Lurgg (15. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> ich habe echt gedacht mal mit hdro anzufangen, aber ich finde einfach keinen download, der schneller als 10 stunden geht, kann man die nicht auch einfach wie bei wow im laden kaufen? oder könnt ihr mir bitte ne gute seite sagen? die von morthond geht net mehr, bzw der lässt einen net mehr downloaden



hm ne zu kaufen gibts die nich, aber hat vllt n kumpel von dir hdro und könnte dir die cd mal leihen? ansonsten is auch mal (eher selten) in zeitschriften der client auf cd dabei.

da würd ich dir jedoch dann doch eher zum download raten denn bis mal wieder sowas in ner zeitschrift kommt kanns noch dauern glaub ich


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt für 2 oder 3 Euro auch die Testversion zum Kaufen, sollte in allen großen Elektronik-Märkten zu finden sein.
Wenn du sie nicht ausgestellt findest, am besten mal nachfragen.
Ansonsten gibt es z.B. die Anniversary Edition auch schon für knapp 25 Euro, da ist dann ja auch Spielzeit dabei, da hast du dann einen recht aktuellen Client auf DVD.
Die Standard Edition (ebenfalls mit Spielzeit) kostet nur knapp 20 Euro, hat aber nur den Client auf dem Stand von Buch 8, da müsstest du dann also immer noch reichlich GB durch deine Leitung pumpen, um die Patches nachzuladen.

Übrigens gibt es den Download auf morthond.de nur noch für aktive Mitglieder, weil zu viele Leute sich einfach angemeldet haben, alles so schnell wie möglich geladen haben und dann wieder verschwunden sind.
Es gab klare Regeln, die nicht eingehalten wurden, ist jetzt für Neue natürlich blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. Oktober 2008)

In der aktuellen PC Games Extended ist eine DVD mit Trial Client und Code dabei - grab it while it's hot...


----------



## Elsterglanz (18. Oktober 2008)

hi ich hab mir heute die Testversion von der Buffed-Cd installiert dann das Spiel getstartet dann hatt der Klient was runtergeladen und jetzt beim Neustart meldet er immer "Bei der Aktualisierung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: Daten können nicht gespeichert werden. " dann staret er immer von vorn und meldet das selbe seit 10 min. kann mir da wer helfen ? Danke


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Oktober 2008)

Windows Vista Nutzer?
Wenn ja, musst du den Client mit Admin-Rechten ausstatten.

Siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10598
Punkt 10.3

Wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, einfach mal allen .exe Dateien einzeln die Admin-Rechte geben.

Andere Idee:
Ist dein HdRO-Ordner zufällig schreibgeschützt? *g*


----------



## Hardin (21. Oktober 2008)

Hakko,

habe frolgendes Problem. Ich habe mir den client runtegezogen und starte ihn dann steht da das ich ein account brauche.Nun das Problem:

ich generiere einen key den ich dann in die zwischenablage speichere ( wird auf der seite auch so erklärt ). Wenn ich den key jetzt eingebe steht da das der key ungültig ist, obwohl er 100 % richtig übernommen wurden ist. Hat jemand mal das gleiche problem gehabt ?


----------



## Mal´kuth (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja mein problem ist man muss sich bei codemasters einen account machen um zu spielen und ein abonnemnt auf machen aber so weit ich gelesen habe kostet doch das ganze was und kann man den account wider kündigen bei codemasters und wie????


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Oktober 2008)

1) Ein Account kostet nichts.
2) Man kann die kostenlose Spielzeit auch nutzen, ohne ein Abo abzuschließen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (19. November 2008)

ok hab mal ne frage wo kann man die testversion kostenlos downloaden


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. November 2008)

Das steht in diesem Thread.


----------



## Hern (25. November 2008)

Sorry wenn ich mich der Frage von oben anschließe, aber ich habe es auf http://www.codemasters.com/trylotro/german/index.php probiert und das hat nicht geklappt. 

Wenn ich auf die Seite mit den Downloads gehe und dort runterladen will kommt die Meldung "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"


----------



## Gocu (25. November 2008)

Hern schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich der Frage von oben anschließe, aber ich habe es auf http://www.codemasters.com/trylotro/german/index.php probiert und das hat nicht geklappt.
> 
> Wenn ich auf die Seite mit den Downloads gehe und dort runterladen will kommt die Meldung "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"



Welchen Browser benutzt du und hast du die Pop-ups erlaubt?


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. November 2008)

http://www.codemasters.de/trylotro/trialke...erritory=German
Die Seite geht nicht?
Oder was genau?


----------



## Petrerus (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt mehrmals, auf verschiedenen Computern, versucht mir die Testversion runter zu laden. Aus irgendeinem Grund klappt das net. Daher wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob bei HdRo auch, wie bei WoW, so eine CD mit der Testversion dabei ist und wenn ja, ob jemand bereit wäre, mir diese zuzusenden? Am Besten einfach unter petrerus@web.de ne eMail schicken, dann könnte man alles weitere bereden.

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Dezember 2008)

Habe jetzt mal 2 verschiedene Downloads ausprobiert und beide starteten auf Anhieb, keine Ahnung, was dein Problem ist.
Klingt für mich nicht so, als hättest du wirklich verschiedene Rechner inkl. verschiedener Browser ausprobiert, aber naja.

In jeder Box ist nur eine DVD mit dem Client drauf dabei, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und irgendwer will seine DVD nicht mehr haben.

Ansonsten würd ich dir empfehlen, dass du einfach mal jemanden fragst, der sich mit Computern ein bisschen auskennt, ob er dir den Client runterladen kann.
Dann einfach auf ne externe Festplatte damit, ran an deinen Rechner und schon kannst du installieren.


----------



## Wagdy (9. Dezember 2008)

Jap, würds auch mal mit bloodberrys Vorschlag probieren, wenns mit dem Download nicht klappt.
DVD wird wohl leider keiner zu versenden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petrerus (10. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal, um bloodberry's post zu entkräften:

                     Rechner 1: Medion Akoya, Intel Core 2 Quad 2,4GHz, Win Vista, Mozilla Firefox

                     Rechner 2: Mac Mini, Intel Core 2 Duo, Win XP, Explorer

                     Rechner 3: Intel Notebook, Intel Celeron M 1,5 GHz, Win XP, Mozilla Firefox

Ich kann auch noch Foto's von den drei Systemen bei uns im Arbeitszimmer machen, falls die Auflistung net genügt!

Das Starten des Downloads ist auch kein Problem, nur schreibt er mir dann irgendwann, daß die Seite nicht mehr zu erreichen ist. Naja, 9,99 € sind ja auch net die Welt. Und bevor ich mich (Aso und auch noch ein anderer, der sich eigentlich mit Computern sehr gut auskennt!), über den nicht geklappten Download, errege, kaufe ich es mir, probiere es dann eben vielleicht so aus. Oder ich lasse es auch weiterhin bleiben und bleibe noch bei WoW.

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du nur schreibst "aus irgendeinem Grund" brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn auch entsprechende Standardantworten kommen... je mehr Informationen du zum Nichtzustandekommen geben kannst, desto eher kann dir geholfen werden - musst ja nicht gleich rummeckern. 
Aber wenn du schon so anfängst: ja, lass es weiterhin bleiben und bleib bei WoW. Da ist ja alles _vieeel einfacher_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Dezember 2008)

Zunächst mal solltest du Firefox bei so großen Dateien nicht verwenden, da der grundsätzlich Probleme damit hat.
Internet Explorer hat keinen integrierten Download-Manager, da wäre es blöd, wenn von deiner Seite aus Probleme bestehen (Abbrechen der Internetverbindung z.B.).
Schon mal Opera ausprobiert - den schnellsten, einfachsten und sichersten Browser der Welt? Kennen nur leider sehr wenige Personen. *g*

Am besten solltest du dir eh eine Seite suchen, die das in kleineren Teilen anbietet (z.B. http://www.morthond.de), das macht den Download einfacher und da ist es dann auch nicht so schlimm, wenn mal ein Download abbricht.



Aber die einfachste und wahrscheinlich schnellste Lösung wäre:
Da du dich nach eigener Aussage gut mit PCs auskennst: Lad dir den Client doch einfach per Torrent runter.
Das geht sehr schnell und ist total einfach.

Wichtig dabei:
Lad dir den EU-Client, denn nur mit dem kommst du auf die EU-Server.


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. Dezember 2008)

Streich Morthond.de mal von deiner Linkliste - bevor man da zum Download "Erlaubnis erhält" ist das Dritte Addon draußen. Absolut die falsche Adresse für Anfänger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petrerus (10. Dezember 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Wenn du nur schreibst "aus irgendeinem Grund" brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn auch entsprechende Standardantworten kommen... je mehr Informationen du zum Nichtzustandekommen geben kannst, desto eher kann dir geholfen werden - musst ja nicht gleich rummeckern.
> Aber wenn du schon so anfängst: ja, lass es weiterhin bleiben und bleib bei WoW. Da ist ja alles _vieeel einfacher_.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das "rummeckern" bezog sich auf die Aussage, daß man meine Ehrlichkeit anzweifelte, da ich von mehreren Rechnern sprach. Ich mag es nunmal nicht, als Aufschneider etc. dargestellt zu werden. Allerdings hatte ich es als eine kleine Neckerei angesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich aber nicht ausstehen kann ist, wenn man eine Person, die man überhapt nicht kennt, als eine jemanden hinstellt, die nicht in der Lage ist, ein Problem zu lösen! 

Vielleicht ist es ja gerade der Grund, daß es einem bei WoW *zu* einfach ist und man sich nach neuen Anforderungen umschaut. Daher danke ich bloodberry auch für die jetzige Antwort. Habe mich jetzt aber definitiv dazu entschieden, morgen in die Stadt zu gehen und es mir auf Disk zu holen.

bgG

Petrerus


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage, ich hatte vor nem jahr die trial getestet und mir nun die woche einen key gekauft. statts nen neuen account anzulegen hab ich meinen alten reaktiviert und dort den key angegeben. jetzt kann ich aber trotzdem nicht spielen. unter status steht geschlossen, nächste fälligkeit keine angabe und zahlungsmethode keine zahlung benötigt. wie aktivier ich denn nun meine gratis 30 tage ?!

muss ich dazu mein abo zwingend reaktivieren und ne zahlungsmethode angeben, oder wie läuft der hase ?


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Dezember 2008)

Gib einfach mal eine Zahlungsmethode an, das hilft meistens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2008)

jo..es geht jetzt komischerweise..also nachdem ich meine kontodaten rausgerückt habe. denn eigentlich stand sogar im account, dass die nächste zahlung erst am 11.01 fällig wird.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Dezember 2008)

Das kommt schon mal vor. Aber dir wird ja nichts abgerechnet, von daher alles koscher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tustin (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab die testversion gedownloadet, doch wenn ich sie im explorer öffnen will, dann kommt eine meldung, dass ich einen anderen editor brauche. Was soll ich tun um die testversion spielen zu können?

Ich bitte um antwort sonst verzweifle ich.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## tustin (23. Dezember 2008)

tustin schrieb:


> Ich hab die testversion gedownloadet, doch wenn ich sie im explorer öffnen will, dann kommt eine meldung, dass ich einen anderen editor brauche. Was soll ich tun um die testversion spielen zu können?
> 
> Ich bitte um antwort sonst verzweifle ich.
> 
> Danke im voraus.



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Dezember 2008)

Für mich ist das Problem absolut nicht ersichtlich.
Wenn du es nicht schaffst, dein Problem vernünftig zu beschreiben, bist du wohl leider vom Spiel ausgeschlossen.


----------



## tustin (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hab hdro gedownloadet und dann will ich das gedownloadete starten,und dann steht ``da die datai ist zu groß für den editor verwenden sie einen anderen Editor zur bearbeitung dieser datei´´ 

bitte um rat  


PS: Ich habe windows vista home premium


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Dezember 2008)

Was hat die Datei, die du starten willst, denn für eine Dateiendung?
Da die Datei im Editor gestartet wird, läuft irgendwas falsch.


----------



## tustin (26. Dezember 2008)

die datei ist eine PL-Datei und sie heist bei mir fhx bitte helf mir weiter


----------



## tustin (26. Dezember 2008)

also sie heist fhx


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Dezember 2008)

Okay, hast was Falsches runtergeladen.
Keine Ahnung, wie du da rangekommen bist.


----------



## tustin (27. Dezember 2008)

ich hab auf gamershell gedownloadet und dann wird eine datei mit dem namen fhx runtergeladen


----------



## fausthalm (27. Dezember 2008)

tustin schrieb:


> ich hab auf gamershell gedownloadet und dann wird eine datei mit dem namen fhx runtergeladen



du versuchst das mit dem internet-explorer downzuloaden.
das geht nicht. 
der is nämlich auf 2 gb beschränkt.
du musst dir vorher einen anderen explorer runtersaugen (gibts ja genug) und mit dem dann die 8 GB runtersaugen.
wenn du gaaaaanz genau schauen tust, kannst du das auf der seite lesen.
pfaitgod, b.


----------



## Maxugon (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin zusammen.
Wie es anscheinend bei mir Sitte ist ,kaufe ich mir zu Weihnachten ein neues MMO oder mache mir einen neuen Account ;-),nun bin ich zu HdRO gelangt.

Ich habe schon einen Account bei Codemasters und einen 7 Tage Spielpass,der in 6 Tagen ausläuft.Nun war ich grad einkaufen und habe mir HdrO und MoM gekauft und nun meine Frage:
Wo und wie kann ich meine Testzeit sofort in eine richtige Laufzeit umwandeln?

Ich bitte um vernünftige Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Dezember 2008)

Auf der selben Seite, auf der du auch deinen Trial-Key eingegeben hast, in der Codemasters-Accountverwaltung:
https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/

Neben deinem Abo sollte ein Button sein, den du anklicken musst, um deinen Vollversions-Key einzugeben.


----------



## EisblockError (27. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde gerne Spielen, aber bei mir sind die Downloads, die auf der Seite von codemasters sind kaputt. 
Also versuche ich es bei morthmond, aber da kann ich nur jeden monatg 2 gb downloaden, und das is zu langsam. Ich finds schon ein bisle arm von codemasters das die nichmal ihre downloads checken.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Dezember 2008)

Codemasters hat nur eine einzige offizielle Download-Location und das ist Rapidshare - der Download dort funktioniert einwandfrei.
Keine Ahnung, was du hast.


----------



## Xzyri (1. Januar 2009)

hiho zusammen, 

ich spiele momentan die 14 tägige testversion von HdRO. muss ich, wenn ich mir die vollversion kaufe, die test version deinstallieren und dann die vollversion installieren, oder habe ich mit der test version alles installiert was man braucht? die test version war über 7gb groß und ich habe sie dann noch gepatcht was über 2gb waren, auch was von dem addon, die minen von moria. ich kann in meinem account einen "aktivierungs-code eingeben". wenn ich das machen würde, wenn ich mir die vollversion kaufe, muss ich dann noch was installieren und/oder downloaden?

bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Xenrus (1. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weiss, musste ganz einfach den Key eingeben und wenn du Minen von Moria kaufst, das halt noch installieren


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Testversion
Eigentlich habe ich die Anweisungen hier befolgt, aber ich habe irgendwie Book 11 und Book 14, das zum runterladen und installieren, aber keinerlei Anwendung für nen Launcher oder ähnliches

Gibt es irgendwelche Hilfen oder eine Seite wo man das komplette runterladen kann und dann spielbereit alles vorhanden ist?


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Januar 2009)

Dann hast du es falsch installiert.
Sicher, dass du es in den richtigen Pfad installiert hast?

Wenn nicht, einfach manuell in den HdRO-Ordner kopieren.
Dann erkennt der Launcher die Dateien und aktualisiert.


----------



## Nagostyrian (13. Januar 2009)

Naja, ich hab über Gamershell die Testversion, die von codemasters empfohlen wurde, runtergeladen.
Dann das Setup ausgeführt, da konnte ich gar nichts auswählen, wohin ich das installieren kann.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Januar 2009)

Screenshot davon, bitte.
Das kann ich nämlich irgendwie nicht glauben. *g*


----------



## Yldrasson (13. Januar 2009)

Hm... hast du schon versucht, den Download über deinen Download-Manager auszuführen?
Das würde mir als einziges in den Sinn kommen...

P.S.: Jedes mal, wenn ich den Namen dieses Threads lese, denke ich mir immer: "Oh Gott, nicht noch so ein Faulpelz, der nicht einmal die Suchfunktion benutzt hat... -.-" xD


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Screenshot davon, bitte.
> Das kann ich nämlich irgendwie nicht glauben. *g*




Wie gesagt, da ich keine Auswahl habe, kann ich auch keinen Screen von machen.
Ich hab die Vollversion über trylotro runtergeladen, dann hatte ich ein setup im Ordner drin. Aber beim Ausführen wurden keinerlei Zielangaben gezeigt

Edit: Mein Fehler, ich habs gefunden. Hab auch den Launcher gefunden, aber die Anzeige dort irritiert mich etwas:
Spieledaten werden aktualisiert    199%  (3215/18...)
Trennung

Sollte das normalerweise nicht bei 100% aufhören?


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Januar 2009)

Als 100% gilt der Datenbestand vom Release-Client, mittlerweile gibts logischerweise ein paar mehr Dateien.
Ist nur ein Anzeigebug, einfach abwarten. ;D


----------



## Nagostyrian (14. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Als 100% gilt der Datenbestand vom Release-Client, mittlerweile gibts logischerweise ein paar mehr Dateien.
> Ist nur ein Anzeigebug, einfach abwarten. ;D




Ok, dann warte ich... ~.~
Hab immerhin schon 6165 von 14513...
300% fehlen noch


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

So, ich wollte jetzt auch nochmal HDRO ausprobieren. Habe das Spiel installiert (die CD habe ich am Release Tag gekauft) und habe nun einen Testacc Key mir generieren lassen. Natürlich ist meine Version nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Wie läuft das mit dem patchen? Habe jetzt den Patch für Buch 14 (?) gestartet also das was der Log In Bildschirm gesagt hat. Version 2.02 war es. habe den Download gestartet aber der läuft sehr sehr träge. Habe jetzt 0,3% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts da auch eine schnellere Methode? Hole mir im Moment den Patch von "AusGamers".

mfg
Ghymalen


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

Die Torrents sind sehr schnell.
Morthond.de ist auch sehr schnell.

Frage:
Warum hast du dir den Patch für Buch 14 geladen?
Wenn du den Release-Client hast, musst du dir Buch 9 bis Buch 15 runterladen. Warum nimmst einfach einen mittendrin? *g*


----------



## simoni (19. Januar 2009)

Ich patche immer über den Launcher, unkompliziert und idiotensicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm.. Danke schonmal für die Antworten aber irgendwie habe ich mit patchen schon immer meine Probleme gehabt (WoW)
Der Launcher sagt dass meine Installierte Version 0.0 ist. Wenn ich auf Hol dir 2.02 klicke komme ich auf http://community.lotro-europe.com/newspage.php?id=2351
Aktualisieren geht nicht, weil ich es ja noch nicht habe. Und wenn ich auf "Weiter" klicke dann geht es plötzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha, sorry. Habe immer wenn ich auf Weiter geklickt habe, sowas wie einen Error erhalten wodurch sich der Launcher neu gestartet hat. Gerade noch einmal auf "Weiter" geklickt um den Error hier reinzuschreiben und plötzlich geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Morthond.de habe ich übrigens keine Erlaubnis zum Downloaden. Muss man sich dafür registrieren oder so?

Danke schonmal, ich hoffe es geht alles soweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (19. Januar 2009)

Genau, ist etwas unglücklich formuliert, musst zum aktualisieren "Weiter" drücken.


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Ok. Es hat fertig gepatched und mein Launcher ist jetzt Blau und es steht eben überall Die Minen von Moria (rechts ein großer Zwerg).
Trotzdem setht da immer noch ich kann mir 2.02 holen. Also kein Eingabefeld für Acc Name und Passwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich auf Weiter klicke kommt ein Error.

Installationsfehler
Bei der Installation von Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)  ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. 
Ich soll mir das von so einer Seite herunterladen und installieren bevor ich den TurbineLauncher starte..

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en

davon soll ich es mir downloaden...


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Ich melde mich dann noch einmal ganz kurz.
Habe Fehler 40000. Also kurz vor Ende einen Error bekommen.
Hat sich dafür eine Lösung gefunden oder muss ich den technischen Support wie ich es in einem schon älteren Thread gelesen habe kontaktieren?


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

Das heißt, es lässt sich nicht installieren?


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Also das Spiel hab ich installiert aber beim Aktualisieren hört es kurz vorm Ende auf. Dann kommt dieser Error.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

Es geht um das von dir genannte "Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)".
Lässt sich das nicht installieren oder wie?


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Achso, Tschuldigung.
Ähm.. ja das konnte ich installieren. Habe danach den Launcher wieder gestartet und dann hat es angefangen mit 1/27502. Bei 2400/27502 ca. kam dann die Fehlermeldung.

System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at PatchWrapper.CPatcherClass.UseTime()
at com.turbine.launcher.Services.Patcher.UseTime()

So sah die aus.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

.net Framework ist auch sowohl in Version 1.1 als auch in Version 2.0 installiert?


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber wie schau ich das nach?


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich es wieder zum Aktualisieren gebracht. Aber jetzt steht da.

Spieldaten werden aktualisiert  245% (3310/24...

Und es läuft immer weiter. Würde es etwas bringen jetzt den PC über die Nacht laufen zu lassen und das zu laden oder sieht das nach einer neuen Error Meldung aus?

mfg und Entschuldigung für den ganzen Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ghymalen


----------



## simoni (19. Januar 2009)

Das mit den hohen Prozentzahlen ist ganz normal, kannst beruhigt sein. 
Wünsche dir viel Glück, dass es klappt^^


----------



## Ghymalen (19. Januar 2009)

Heißt des dauert dann wirklich so um die 12 Stunden rum?


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Januar 2009)

Bei einigen dauert es 2 Stunden, bei anderen 12.
Einfach abwarten.


----------



## stsneh (23. Januar 2009)

Hey ich hab ne dringende Frage. 
Wenn ich die testversion mach muss ich ja nen account bei codemasters erstellen un in deren AGB´s steht be Probeversionen das nach dem ablauf der Probezeit mein Konto belastet wird wenn ich es nich kündige also heißt des das es automatisch weiter läuft wenn ich es nich kündige oder was ? 
Also ich denk das des nach den 14 Tagen einfach ausläuft wie sonst au oder ???


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Januar 2009)

Denken hat noch niemandem geschadet: wenn das da steht, wird das wohl auch so sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der 14 Tage Test version ich habe es schonmal gestestet gehabt vor alnger Zeit, weiß aber nicht mehr wann.

Jetzt will ich es nochmal 14 Tage testen habe natürlich einen Codemaster account.
Mein Problem ist ich weiß nicht wo ich den Testkey eingeben kann da wo ich diese möglichkeit habe steht nur ich muß einen Vollen Key eingeben...
bin ich einfach nur Blind oder muß ich da ich es schonmal gestestet habe nochmal einen neuen account anlegen?

Danke für jede Hilfreiche antwort.


----------



## Knurrbauch (31. Januar 2009)

Einmal getestet musst du entweder einen neuen Testaccount anlegen oder dir eine Vollversion besorgen. Die Testphasen hintereinander zu nutzen, rein aus der Logik an sich heraus, kann nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (31. Januar 2009)

naja ich habe es als es neu war glaub ich mal getestet hätte ja sein können das man nach langerzeit und Addon es nochmal darf.


----------



## m0rg0th (3. Februar 2009)

Ahoi, ich wollte mal fragen, ob man Herr der Ringe Online irgendwo halbwegs schnell runterladen kann. Ich würde es gerne mal ausprobieren (WoW ist viel zu anspruchslos geworden) und hab auch schon eine Weile gesucht, aber das schnellste, was ich bisher gefunden habe waren ~180 KB/s, damit dauerts etwa 12 Stunden.
Ach übrigens, an meiner Verbindung liegt's nicht, die schafft's theoretisch auch 10 Mal so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Februar 2009)

Der Torrent wird sicher deine Leitung ausreizen, benutz den.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

häufig wird das maximum deiner Leitung nicht ausgereitzt und es dauert sehr lange trotz 6000er Leitung oder sogar 16000er. Ein Freund von mir hat 12.std gebraucht bis es komplett gedownloadet war trotz 6000er Leitung. Also einfach abwarten und am besten über Nacht laufen lassen. Das updaten dauert auch nochmal länger also gut 1tag einplanen bevor man endlich Mittelerde betreten kann.

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Tibininchen (7. Februar 2009)

*Das habe ich als Tip gelesen. *


OK ich hab mich nun extra angemeldet um hier mal ne antwort zu geben ;-) also bei mir war genau dasselbe.. nach ALLEN updates und gepatche so und auch xp sp3.. mh also ich 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable das hatte gefehlt bzw daran lag es.. als er das nachinstalliert hatte bzw. es installiert war ( evtl einfach neu installieren) hat er noch nen kleinen patch aufeinmal gemacht und es ging!!!!!!! also wie gesagt meine fehlermeldung war genau wie bei euch!!!! versucht es mal.. denn wenn bei der installation und den gepatche keine fehlermeldung kam.. geht mal davon aus es wurde alles richtig installiert

ansonsten auch mal schauen ob Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 installiert ist... bzw die updates dazu 



*Hat aber nix gebracht..mein Spiel funktioniert immer noch nicht. Was kann ich tun. Bitte dringend um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Tibininchen (7. Februar 2009)

Tibininchen schrieb:


> *Das habe ich als Tip gelesen. *
> 
> 
> OK ich hab mich nun extra angemeldet um hier mal ne antwort zu geben ;-) also bei mir war genau dasselbe.. nach ALLEN updates und gepatche so und auch xp sp3.. mh also ich
> ...




EDIT: Ok hat sich erldigt..hab mein Rechner neu gestartet dann ging es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Februar 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man eine Probeversion hat, und dann auf Vollversion aufrüsten will und noch 10 Tage vor ende der Probe ist. Hat man dann die 30 Tage Spielzeit + den rest der Probeversion?


----------



## little sister (15. Februar 2009)

nö nur noch die 30 soweit ich in einigen threats gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auwow (15. Februar 2009)

hi 
kann doch nicht sein, dass alle mirrors unter 200 KB/s bleiben... lade mit usenext normalerweise 3-4 MB/s 

torrent hab ich auch leider keinen gefunden. 9 Stunden warten... und das in der heutigen Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

irgendwer was schnelleres??

thx


----------



## LoLTroll (15. Februar 2009)

Auwow schrieb:


> hi
> kann doch nicht sein, dass alle mirrors unter 200 KB/s bleiben... lade mit usenext normalerweise 3-4 MB/s
> 
> torrent hab ich auch leider keinen gefunden. 9 Stunden warten... und das in der heutigen Zeit
> ...



Traffic = Kosten, somit wird bei Mirrors auch limitiert, sonst gibt es bald gar keine mehr...


----------



## Auwow (15. Februar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Traffic = Kosten, somit wird bei Mirrors auch limitiert, sonst gibt es bald gar keine mehr...



scheint mir aber nur bei besagtem client so zu sein. Es gibt massig andere pages, die fullspeed mirrors zur Verfügung stellen und das auch noch gratis...

auch bei gamershell, die den hdro client anbieten hatte ich schon über 1 MB/s downrate...


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Februar 2009)

Der Torrent läuft auch mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn du den nicht gefunden hast, hast du nicht richtig gesucht. *g*


----------



## Geraldriva (22. Februar 2009)

habe auch mal ne frage zu der Trial. Habe mit gestern Nacht den Testclient über den Officiellen link bei Gameshell runtergeladen. Wollte grad dann installieren. Kann aber das Zip Archiv nicht entpacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Winrar schreibt mir immer ne Fehlermeldung. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hab keine lust jetzt nochmal fast 8Gb runter zu laden. Das sind immerhin ca. 6-7 stunden. Dann ist der Sontag gelaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2009)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> habe auch mal ne frage zu der Trial. Habe mit gestern Nacht den Testclient über den Officiellen link bei Gameshell runtergeladen. Wollte grad dann installieren. Kann aber das Zip Archiv nicht entpacken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du auch die neuste Version drauf? 

Es kann sein, dass du eine niedrigere Version hast, als mit der verpackt wurde. Und da auch an der Packtechnik mit jeder neuen Version gedreht wird, sind die Dinger zwar abwärst kompatibel, aber nicht aufwärts. 

Sollte es auch mit der neuesten WinRar-Version nicht gehen, kannst du es ja mal mit der neuesten WinZip probieren. Fals das auch nicht geht, ist wohl die Datei kaputt


----------



## Geraldriva (22. Februar 2009)

also das ne alte Version dran schuld sein kann da bin gar net drauf gekommen. Hab mir jetzt die Aktuelle Version von 7zip installiert. Jetzt hat es funktioniert. Vielen dank für den Tip.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2009)

Geraldriva schrieb:


> also das ne alte Version dran schuld sein kann da bin gar net drauf gekommen. Hab mir jetzt die Aktuelle Version von 7zip installiert. Jetzt hat es funktioniert. Vielen dank für den Tip.



Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDeadherox (22. Februar 2009)

Also pls kurze erklärung was ich machen muss per PN an mich thx im voraus kapiere es nehmlich net


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Februar 2009)

Das ist der getarnte Eignungstest. *g*


----------



## Gerossi (22. März 2009)

Ich habe vor in ca 2 Wochen mein Lotro Account zu reacktivieren, und möchte gleichzeitig nem Kumpel das Game näher bringen.
Nun will ich ihm aber ewiges Patchen ersparen und ihm schonmal die neuste Version downloaden.

Und jetzt die Frage zu diesem Link: 

http://games.rapidshare.com/gamesnew/detai..._lotro_mom_.xml

Ist das die derzeitig neuste Version und kann man mit dieser auch mit einem Trialaccount spielen? Da der Download ja also "Herr der Ringe Online: *Die Minen von Moria *" heist...
Mit meinder jetztigen Version, also inklusive Addon, und auf dem neusten Stand kann man ja keinen Trialaccount nutzen.


----------



## Dodacar (22. März 2009)

Doch man kann mit dieser Version einen Trail-Acc benutzen.
Du musst nur den Nickname und dsa Passwort von dem Trail-Acc eingeben und schon spielst du mit einem Trail-Acc.


----------



## Gerossi (23. März 2009)

Ich hab extra noch mal ein Testaccount angelegt, und tatsächlich, es funktioniert...
Entweder es wurde geändert, oder ich hab damals was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Cordesh (17. April 2009)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Doch man kann mit dieser Version einen Trail-Acc benutzen.
> Du musst nur den Nickname und dsa Passwort von dem Trail-Acc eingeben und schon spielst du mit einem Trail-Acc.



Es heißt *Trial*, nicht Trail.


----------



## Landral (18. April 2009)

Und nur um das festzustellen musst du diesen 3 Wochen laten Thread rauskramen? Gabs bei Morthond für dich als Admin gerade nichts zu tun?^^

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. April 2009)

Und nur um ihm das zu sagen, musstest du jetzt diesen Beitrag schreiben?
Ich weiß, dass könnte man jetzt ewig fortsetzen. *g*


----------



## Cordesh (20. April 2009)

@Landral

Immer noch sauer das Du auf Morthond.de Deine tolle Signatur mit 1,9 MB nicht zeigen darfst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn einer 3 mal Trail statt Trial schreibt, dann gehe ich davon aus dass das kein Vertipper ist.


----------



## Landral (20. April 2009)

Ach Quatsch Cordesh! Ich verstehe es ja und muss/ kann mit Leben *traurig guck*


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## dent1st (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir auch die Trialversion gezogen... 7gb ca.. ich wills entpacken.. unerwartetes archivende... mit winrar ohne erfolg.. winzip ohne erfolg.. 7zip ebenfalls ohne erfolg... find ich schon bisschen blöd.. soll ich jetzt nochmal die 7gb runterladen?... das dauert ja wieder 3-4 stunden....
ich muss dazu allerdings sagen das es daran liegen kann das ich es über nacht gezogen hab und mein PC wohl nach einer zeit in den Energiesparmodus geswitcht hat und aus bzw standby war... musste dann den DL wieder fortsetzen... das hat mir glaub ich wohl den DL zerschossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch die Trialversion gezogen... 7gb ca.. ich wills entpacken.. unerwartetes archivende... mit winrar ohne erfolg.. winzip ohne erfolg.. 7zip ebenfalls ohne erfolg... find ich schon bisschen blöd.. soll ich jetzt nochmal die 7gb runterladen?... das dauert ja wieder 3-4 stunden....
> ich muss dazu allerdings sagen das es daran liegen kann das ich es über nacht gezogen hab und mein PC wohl nach einer zeit in den Energiesparmodus geswitcht hat und aus bzw standby war... musste dann den DL wieder fortsetzen... das hat mir glaub ich wohl den DL zerschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du es schonmal mit meinem Tipp von Seite 12 probiert?



LoLTroll schrieb:


> hast du auch die neuste Version drauf?
> 
> Es kann sein, dass du eine niedrigere Version hast, als mit der verpackt wurde. Und da auch an der Packtechnik mit jeder neuen Version gedreht wird, sind die Dinger zwar abwärst kompatibel, aber nicht aufwärts.
> 
> Sollte es auch mit der neuesten WinRar-Version nicht gehen, kannst du es ja mal mit der neuesten WinZip probieren. Fals das auch nicht geht, ist wohl die Datei kaputt


----------



## dent1st (3. Mai 2009)

leider auch mit neuen versionen von 7zip und winrar ohne Erfolg... bin es mir schon wieder neu am downloaden..


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> leider auch mit neuen versionen von 7zip und winrar ohne Erfolg... bin es mir schon wieder neu am downloaden..



hmm..ok, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte ne Lösung sein können


----------



## dent1st (3. Mai 2009)

naja trotzdem danke.. ich denke einfach das es mir iwie den DL zerschossen hat weil mein pc einfach in den standby gewechselt hat über nacht. Dadurch war der DL natürlich unterbrochen und ich hab fortsetzen geklickt.. ich denk einfach das das Archiv dadurch kaputt gegangen is.


----------



## _Risk_ (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe da ne Frage, ich wollte auch auf Hdro ins Rp umsteigen, nur wenn ich mir das runterlade und die Zip entpacken will, dann steht da immer: Die Datei ist entweder beschädigt oder ist Mehrteilig... .
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht nen Links schicken wo der Download ganz sicher funktioniert.

mfg Risk

(Ja ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Mai 2009)

auch hier frage ich:

Hast du es schon mit der neuesten Version deines Zip-Tools versucht?


----------



## _Risk_ (3. Mai 2009)

Ja klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Ach egal, ich geh morgen in die Stadt und kauf es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen:

Es kostet doch 20 Euro oder?
und
Ob man gut aufm Rp Server spielen kann (und auf welchem)?

mfg Risk


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Mai 2009)

_Risk_ schrieb:


> (...)
> und
> Ob man gut aufm Rp Server spielen kann (und auf welchem)?


Beantworte ich nicht.

Das mit dem kaputten Download könnte tatsächlich am Standby liegen.
Aso einfach nochmal runterladen, diesmal ohne Standby.
Wenn die Datei als ganzes 7 GB groß ist, sollte man vielleicht auch einen anderen Browser als Firefox verwenden, da der bekanntlich mit so großen Dateien Probleme hat (wenn du Firefox benutzt).


----------



## _Risk_ (3. Mai 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn die Datei als ganzes 7 GB groß ist, sollte man vielleicht auch einen anderen Browser als Firefox verwenden, da der bekanntlich mit so großen Dateien Probleme hat (wenn du Firefox benutzt).



Das scheint zu klappen, bei Firefox stand da 7 Stunden und beim Internet Explorer nur noch 2,
thx für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (3. Mai 2009)

Ähm kann das sein das es doch schon etwas laggy is das Spiel ?? Ich spiele jetzt ne Stunde gemütlich bin Stufe 6 und finds irgendwie bisschen laggy.. hab ne 20mbit leitung von Kabel Deutschland.. also daran dürfts wohl nicht liegen.. Liegt vll am Testaccount ? Jemand ne Ahnung ? Selbe Erfahrung ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Mai 2009)

Liegt nicht am Testaccount und die Server sind auch nicht generell laggy.
Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt.
Was hast du denn für einen Ping und wie viele FPS hast du derzeit?


----------



## simoni (3. Mai 2009)

Falls du deine Grafik auf sehr hoch hast, kannst mal probieren sie bisschen runterzudrehen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (3. Mai 2009)

Also Grafik habe ich auf Sehr Hoch. Habe grade bemerkt das es wohl nur mal 2 Minuten bisschen laggy war. Hab ansonsten diese Latenz Anzeige angestellt wo ich meine ms sehen kann. Da bin ich fast immer bei 30ms. FPS Anzeige gibt es auch ingame ? Wenn ja wo? Hab noch keine gefunden. 

Spiele nen Zwerg Wächter übrigens auf dem Server : Vanyar (gute wahl oder schlecht? gibts gute, schlechtere Server?) 
Nickname : Gregpipe

Mein Eindruck bisher ist ganz ok. Ich werde auf jedenfall die 14 Tage voll nutzen zum testen. Mit Stufe 20 oder 30 denke ich hat man schon ein genaueres Bild vom Spiel.. oder ratet ihr mir einen auf max. Level zu spielen?  

Jegliche Tipps fürn HDRO Anfänger sind willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (3. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck bisher ist ganz ok. Ich werde auf jedenfall die 14 Tage voll nutzen zum testen. Mit Stufe 20 oder 30 denke ich hat man schon ein genaueres Bild vom Spiel.. oder ratet ihr mir einen auf max. Level zu spielen?



Zwar hast du mit Level 20, 30 schon einen groben Überblick über das Spiel gewonnen, ich würde dir aber trotzdem empfehlen, weiter zu spielen.
Durch das Reittier kommt eine ganz neue Komponente hinzu und besonders ab Level 50, also ab Moria verändert sich das Leveln noch einmal stark zum Positiven.
Generell sind Moria, Lorièn und die ganzen anderen, neuen Gebiete es auf jeden Fall wert, einen Charakter auf Maximallevel zu boxen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Ping etwa konstant bei 30 ms liegt, kann man Lags schonmal ausschließen.

Die FPS-Anzeige schaltest du mit [Strg] + [F] ein.
Wenn da mal ein Einbruch zu verzeichnen ist, liegt es an deinem PC.


----------



## Nexrahkk (4. Mai 2009)

was hast du denn für einen rechner? mich würd das echt interessieren!
wenn du 30 fps hast liegt das an deinem rechner, graka/cpu etc. ich zb habe mit meinem 
rechner 70-120 fps (ultra hoch) aber auf 50fps grenze gesetzt und es geht ohne laggs.


----------



## dent1st (4. Mai 2009)

Ich werd mir es heute mal anschauen mit den FPS. 

@ Nexrahkk : Ich habe 30ms fast durchgehend, nicht fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nen Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHZ

4 GB 1000mhz RAM von G.Skill 

Vista Ultimate 64bit

ATi Radeon X1950 XT (ich weiss ist keine super neue Graka, hol mir den Sommer ne neue) 

Ich denke das CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte für Spiele ausschlaggebend sind von daher steht da
ja was in meinem Rechner so drinne steckt. Ich finde es eigentlich bis auf die Graka momentan
voll in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ich werd mir es heute mal anschauen mit den FPS.
> 
> @ Nexrahkk : Ich habe 30ms fast durchgehend, nicht fps
> 
> ...



Stimmt, aber die Grafikkarte hängt wie ein 3 Tonnen schwerer Bremsklotz an einem Ferrari - obwohl er 300 km/h erreichen könnte, wird er sich nicht vom Fleck bewegen . Um mal eine halbwegs geeignete Metapher zu finden.

Zu alte PC-Komponenten wirken wie ein sehr enger Flaschenhals.


----------



## dent1st (4. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Grafikkarte hängt wie ein 3 Tonnen schwerer Bremsklotz an einem Ferrari - obwohl er 300 km/h erreichen könnte, wird er sich nicht vom Fleck bewegen . Um mal eine halbwegs geeignete Metapher zu finden.
> 
> Zu alte PC-Komponenten wirken wie ein sehr enger Flaschenhals.




Ja ich weiss was du meinst.. wird Zeit für ne neue Grafikkarte. Wie schon erwähnt besorg ich mir diesen Sommer ne neue. Auch dann werd ich mich nochmal hier melden um mich beraten zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts vielleicht schon Vorschläge zu was ich tendieren sollte ? ATi ? Nvidia? Am besten eine die zu meinem System passt und nicht wie ein "Bremsklotz" wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die natürlich auch DX10 unterstützt! Ich möchte ja nicht nur HDRO in top quali spieln, sondern auch mal schauen was demnächst so an Krachern rauskommt! Ich war früher mal besser informiert aber heute nicht mehr so.. Zeit wieder bisschen was zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Nun, wenn du bis zum Sommer warten willst, kannst du bald zu sehr günstigen Karten von Nvidia greifen. Die GTX260 und GTX280-Varianten rauschen preislich zur Zeit in den Keller. genauso wie die ATI HD4870-1G

Aber wenn du noch 1-2 Monate länger warten willst/kannst, kannst du dir überlegen eventuell direkt zu einer der neuen DX11-Karten um zu steigen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Mai 2009)

Nur so als Frage ich lade mir die Hdro 
Patches seid gestern runter .

Wie lange hat das denn bei euch gedauert da kommt ja dann noch was mit 30kDateien ich glaub da bin nun schon 6 stunden drann


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Nur so als Frage ich lade mir die Hdro
> Patches seid gestern runter .
> 
> Wie lange hat das denn bei euch gedauert da kommt ja dann noch was mit 30kDateien ich glaub da bin nun schon 6 stunden drann



kommt drauf an. auf welcher Version war denn dein Client? Bei Buch 14 Stand ist das klar, dass da viel kommt. 

Aber ich habe gestern - aufgrund von neu aufsetzen des Systems - auch wieder HdRO installiert und aktualisiert. Ich habe, aber auch auch die Minen von Moria-DVD zu hause und somit direkt davon angefangen zu patchen. 

Somit musste nur noch Buch 7 runter, was bei ~250 kb/s ca. 1,5 std gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Mai 2009)

Ähm^^ 
Hab Hdro nochmal neu instaliert^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Mai 2009)

Ein paar Stunden dauert es schon.
Selbst wenn du schon alles installiert hast und der Client die Daten nur noch einlesen muss, bist du noch ne ganze Weile dabei.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Mai 2009)

Ja, das merkt man, ich sitze hier mit meiner guffeligen 80 kb/s Leitung schon seid knappen 3 Stunden an dem Patch :/ Naja wenigstens ist es bald vorbei. Nur noch 900 Dateien.


----------



## dent1st (4. Mai 2009)

Also bisher macht das Spiel echtn sehr soliden Eindruck auf mich. Berufe gefallen mir. Scheint auch viele hübsche Gegenden zu geben und einige fette Raids.
Spiel nen Zwerg Wächter "Gregpipe" auf Vanyar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich komme ja ursprünglich von WoW. Habe dort aufgehört mit Burning Crusade. Dann lange Pause mit MMOs bis letztes Jahr Warhammer Online rauskam. Das gespielt seit Release und bin von dem Spiel leider mittlerweile mehr enttäuscht und gefrustet als das es Spaß macht. Ich glaube wirklich HDRO könnte was sein für mich.


----------



## ersoichso (4. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ja, das merkt man, ich sitze hier mit meiner guffeligen 80 kb/s Leitung schon seid knappen 3 Stunden an dem Patch :/ Naja wenigstens ist es bald vorbei. Nur noch 900 Dateien.


nein,auch du hier!?
sag bloss dich hat das HDRO fieber gepackt oder is es eher ne auszeit von WAR? :/


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Mai 2009)

Das wird der kommende Monat zeigen, im moment will ich mal was neues sehen, immer nur im T4 den Heldentot gegen die Siggi/BW Combo zu sterben geht langsam aber sicher auf den Geist. 
Zusammen mit der teilweise grauenvollen Performance wenn es gerade Spassmacht, und Mythics interpretation von "Wir verbessern die Performance indem wir noch weniger leute in ein Gebiet lassen (auch wenn der Wind of Change wieder draußen ist, die Idee hat es immerhin durch die Planung und die Testphase gebracht, also scheinen Ideen zum Code optimieren entweder länger zu dauern oder sind noch nicht vorhanden)
Und das frustet halt, schönes Spiel aber die Probleme überwiegen für mich langsam.


----------



## dent1st (4. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Das wird der kommende Monat zeigen, im moment will ich mal was neues sehen, immer nur im T4 den Heldentot gegen die Siggi/BW Combo zu sterben geht langsam aber sicher auf den Geist.
> Zusammen mit der teilweise grauenvollen Performance wenn es gerade Spassmacht, und Mythics interpretation von "Wir verbessern die Performance indem wir noch weniger leute in ein Gebiet lassen (auch wenn der Wind of Change wieder draußen ist, die Idee hat es immerhin durch die Planung und die Testphase gebracht, also scheinen Ideen zum Code optimieren entweder länger zu dauern oder sind noch nicht vorhanden)
> Und das frustet halt, schönes Spiel aber die Probleme überwiegen für mich langsam.




Könnte von mir kommen. Bin genau deiner Meinung.

Übrigens bin ich mittlerweile Stufe 9 mit dem Wächter. Eine Frage ? Wie skillt man denn hier ? Das habe ich irgendwie noch nicht durchschaut.. Da gibts Tugenden usw.. Und außerdem liegt das an der deutschen Version oder so das man nicht stirbt? Der geht bei mir bei 0 Moral einfach in die Knie sonst nichts. und dann kann ich wählen zwischen Wiederbeleben und Zurückziehen. Aber sehr kool - man kann ja Instrumente erlernen. Hat mir vorhin einer ingame gezigt. Fand ich ganz amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : 
Ich habe weitere Fragen. Man hat ja sowas wie ein Bindepunkt der einen an einen festgelegten Ort zurückportet. Wie kann ich den Bindepunkt wechseln ?
Und ich hab gesehen es gibt ja Farben. Wo kann man diese kaufen? Oder kann man seine Rüstungssteile direkt irgendwo färben?


----------



## Grisu_HDH (5. Mai 2009)

Der Wächter ist ein sehr starker Charakter, vielleicht sogar ein bisschen überskillt ;-)!
Da kann es schon vorkommen das wenn Du nicht all zu wild durch Gegenerhorden metzelst es schon mal bis Level 12 (oder noch später) dauern kann bis Du das erste Mal ins Gras beisst. Aber der Anfang soll einen ja motivieren und nicht frustrieren.
Das Skillen erfolgt eben neben den Kleidungsstücke, Ausrüstungsteilen und Waffen auch mit Hilfe der Tugenden die es Dir ermöglichen Deinen Charkater besser an Deine Spielweise hin anzupassen. Gerade wenn Du mehr Tugenden hast als Du aktiv einsetzen kannst ist Überlegen gefragt, da Änderungen an der Tugendverteilung beim Bardden doch recht kostspielig sind.

Das "Wiederbeleben" hat eine CoolDown-Zeit, kann also nicht unendlich oft wiederjolt werden, was ja auch Schwachsinn wäre. Es erspart Dir halt einmal das Gelatsche vom Friedhof zurück.

Was die Steine anbelangt: Ich nehme an Du meine die "Homestones"?
Wenn Du in einen Ort kommst wo es einen Stein gibt ist dieser auf der Karte verzeichnet. Dnan einfach hinlaufen und einmal anklicken, dann kannst Du Deinen Heimatpunkt dorthin legen lassen.

Die Farben droppen manchmal bei Gegnerloots, sind aber auch bei Händlern zu kaufen (allerdings nicht bei allen). Ein direktes Färben auser durch Farbtöpfe ist meines Wissens nach nicht möglich. Ob man die Farebn auch selbst herstellen kann müssen die Craftingprofis hier beantworten.


----------



## Cyberflips (5. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Könnte von mir kommen. Bin genau deiner Meinung.
> 
> Übrigens bin ich mittlerweile Stufe 9 mit dem Wächter. Eine Frage ? Wie skillt man denn hier ? Das habe ich irgendwie noch nicht durchschaut.. Da gibts Tugenden usw.. Und außerdem liegt das an der deutschen Version oder so das man nicht stirbt? Der geht bei mir bei 0 Moral einfach in die Knie sonst nichts. und dann kann ich wählen zwischen Wiederbeleben und Zurückziehen. Aber sehr kool - man kann ja Instrumente erlernen. Hat mir vorhin einer ingame gezigt. Fand ich ganz amüsant
> 
> ...



Wenn Du die Karte schon bekommen hast, stehen in fast jedem Gebiet kleine Säulen mit einer Feuerschale darauf. Die mußt Du anklicken und an die Karte binden. Dann kannst Du damit immer wieder dahin zurüclkehren

Farben kann ein Gelehrter herstellen und im AH zum Verkauf anbieten. Beides ist für dich in der Testversion nicht nutzbar, da Du nicht handeln kannst. Zierwerk kannst Du mit Deinem Erstcharakter erst ab Stufe 20 tragen (auch in der Vollversion).

Du bist erst Level 9, da solltest Du so gerade aus dem Epilog ins freie Startgebiet gekommen sein und noch im halben Stunde Takt die Stufe erhöhen. Steiger erstmal Deine Stufe, denn vieles kannst Du noch nicht nutzen und tun und machen. Vor Level 15 brauchst du Dir da wenig Gedanken zu machen. Zum anderen ist die Tesversion eh beschränkt, daß heißt handeln kommt für Dich nicht in Frage bis Du die Vollversion hast. Bis dahin hast Du dann alles Wissenswerte aus den Editorials der wichtigsten Webseiten, dem Handbuch und den vielen guten Foren zusammengelesen.


----------



## Zatrisha (5. Mai 2009)

hallöchen,

ich habe mir nun auch die testversion runtergeladen und bin gerade fleißig am patchen - am anfang habe ich bei der frage, ob ich die erweiterung installieren möchte auf nein geklickt - war das in ordnung oder hab ich jetzt was falsch gemacht? *gg*
ich dachte mir, daß ich so zum einsteigen doch noch keine neuen features brauche, oder?
(ich wollte eigentlich nur, daß es schneller geht, aber es patcht nun trotzdem schon seit mehr als zwei stunden *wartzappel*)
*wink*
trish


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Mai 2009)

Die Testversion beinhaltet nur das Grundspiel, du hättest also nichts davon gehabt, die Erweiterung zu installieren.


----------



## dent1st (5. Mai 2009)

Also man stirbt nicht wirklich ? Man geht immer nur so in Knie bei 0 Moral ? Oder hauts einen danach dann um? 
Ich hoffe schon die ganze Zeit das ich mit Vanyar ne gute Serverwahl getroffen hab.. Weil es relativ leer ist in manchem Gebiet wo ich rumziehe.
Mittlerweile Stufe 12 :>

EDIT: Gibt es schon so kleine Low-Inis? Oder sind die meisten im High-Lvl angesiedelt?


----------



## Vanier (5. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn man "stirbt", zieht man sich eigentlich nur zurück, und es "graut" einen nach seiner Niederlage (Wiederbelebungsgrauen) ;-)
Die Server sind relativ gleich (auch bevölkert), nur der RP Server bringt die Spielerischen unterschiede, eben im Sinne von Rollenspiel.

Und ja es gibt, wenn auch nicht allzuviele Instanzen für die Kleineren, da wäre ab Stufe 20 das Große Hügelgrab, mit 30 Garth Agarwen, und ab 40 Fornost.
Danach kommen schon die Instanzen, die man so mit Level 50 (vor Moria besucht hat).

Wünsch dir weiterhin einen Guten Start in Mittelerde ;-)


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Könnte von mir kommen. Bin genau deiner Meinung.
> 
> Übrigens bin ich mittlerweile Stufe 9 mit dem Wächter. Eine Frage ? Wie skillt man denn hier ? Das habe ich irgendwie noch nicht durchschaut.. Da gibts Tugenden usw.. Und außerdem liegt das an der deutschen Version oder so das man nicht stirbt? Der geht bei mir bei 0 Moral einfach in die Knie sonst nichts. und dann kann ich wählen zwischen Wiederbeleben und Zurückziehen. Aber sehr kool - man kann ja Instrumente erlernen. Hat mir vorhin einer ingame gezigt. Fand ich ganz amüsant
> 
> ...



Also skillen tut man hier nicht im herkömlichen Sinne du killst halt 50 Orks und griegst dafür ein Talent zb 10 vitalität mehr.
Ps wenn du es bis 20 durchgehalten hättest mitm Sterben griegste den Tank megatitel^^ Unsterblicher oder so (ich hatte ihn^^)


----------



## dent1st (5. Mai 2009)

Im ernst ? Der unsterbliche ? Oh nein xD nee ich fang aber jetzt nich wegen nem Titel neu an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 niemand ist unsterblich !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also!


----------



## dent1st (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da noch eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir jemand die ganzen commands auflisten für den Chat? 

Weil ich weiss nicht wie da die Abkürzungen sind für nen Regionalen Chat usw.. keine Ahnung was noch alles gibt!

Und wo bekomme ich leicht behandeltes Leder her ? Weil ich nebenbei bisschen Rüstungsschmied hochdrücke. 

Wäre sehr nett, danke im vorraus!


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Mai 2009)

Leicht behandeltes Leder kann dir ein Förster aus leichtem Leder herstellen, gibt eigentlich keinen Beruf bei HdRO der nicht von anderen abhänig wäre. Und bei den Commands bin ich auch noch am Suchen.


----------



## simoni (7. Mai 2009)

/s =sagen
/sc = Sippe
/g = Gruppe
/sng = SNG-Channel
/beratung = Beratung
/ooc = OOC
/f Name Text = flüstern
/bc1 = Benutzerchannel 1 ; das selbe gilt für Benutzerchannel 2-4, nur eben mit anderen Zahlen


Mehr fallen mir nicht ein ausm Kopf


----------



## Nexrahkk (7. Mai 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ehm... F-u-c-k.
> 
> Nach fast zwei Tagen laden wollt ich jetzt das Teil entpacken, jetzt kommt:
> "D/Porgramme/WackGet/LOTRO_buch13_DE.zip
> ...



nein nichts neuladen. installiere dir die neuerste version von WinZIP oder WinRAR. das wars auch schon


----------



## Nexrahkk (7. Mai 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Im ernst ? Der unsterbliche ? Oh nein xD nee ich fang aber jetzt nich wegen nem Titel neu an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe da irrst du dich aber gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn du noch lvl 12 bist, kannst ja noch mal versuchen. du bist ja noch nicht so weit vom start entfernt. mein schurke ist leider auch schon mit lvl 15 gestorben. als ich aber mit den titeln mibekommen habe war ich schon über 40. hier neu anzufangen wär natürlich blöd. doch die anderen meine chars sind unsterblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss hier bis lvl 20 sehr vorsichtig spielen und versuchen immer eine gruppe oder paar leute mitschleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willkommen in mittelerde auch von mir. wirst viel spaß hier haben.


----------



## dent1st (8. Mai 2009)

Jau, danke für die Antworten. Ich werd mich wohl am Wochenende noch paar mal hier melden. Auf jeden Fall habe ich soeben beschlossen meinen Testaccount zu einem vollwertigen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab in dem Spiel irgendwie was für mich entdeckt. Macht richtig Spaß. Es ist ähnlich wie das Gefühl was ich bei WoW hatte.. bis BC rauskam.

EDIT: Auf welchem Server spielt ihr so? und @ Vermillion: Du hast doch auch noch vor kurzem WAR gespielt ne? Auf welchem Server spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen Waffenmeister auf Vanyar erstellt, und mir gefällts dort sehr, alleine schon zu sehen wie das Auktionshaus mehr damit beschäftigt war 3 Tanzende hobbits zu beklatschen als einzukaufen ^^

Nur ne Sippe fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Anbu (13. Mai 2009)

da ich jetzt nicht die Geduld habe mir alle 15 Seiten durchzulesen und meine Frage in den ersten Posts nicht direkt beantwortet wurde frage ich heir mal:

Was genau muss ich mir kaufen, wenn ich nach der trial weiterspielen möchte?
Im Grunde reicht ja die Classic, wenn ich keine der neuen Klassen spielen möchte und vorerst nicht nach Moria komme, aber kann ich den Trial-Acc auch gleich mit dem Add-on-Key aktivieren, ohne erst nen Classic Key eingegeben zu haben(wäre insgesamt bisschen billiger^^)?


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Mai 2009)

*Selbstverständlich* musst du das Grundspiel kaufen.
Das wär's ja, wenn man einfach die Erweiterung kaufen könnte und dann zusätzlich die Inhalte der Grundversion hätte. o.O


----------



## Dragaron (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wollte mal bei lotro reinschauen und mir die 14 Tage testversion saugen.

http://www.lotro-europe.com/trylotro/trial...o_marketing_nav

Doch die Datei ist da an einem Stück so 7.57GB. Und das dauert bei mir so ca. 2 Tage es zu saugen.
Jetzt ist mir schon 2x bei 50% der download abgebrochen. Gibt es die Datei nicht auch in Teilen oder als Torrent, oder so?

mfg


----------



## Cordesh (20. Mai 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Gibt es die Datei nicht auch in Teilen oder als Torrent, oder so?



In 12 Teilen auf Morthond.de inkl. MD5 Checksummen zum überprüfen, Download mit Topspeed.
Neuester Client inkl. B2 B7.
Kostenlose Registrierung erforderlich.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Mai 2009)

Link zum Torrent und anderen Downloadquellen im offiziellen Forum.


----------



## Mootej (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo habe mir mal die tsetverson gesaugt und bin sehr begeistert von hdro.
Nun zu meiner frage wen ich den acc jetzt zu einen vollen umwandeln möchte reicht es da wen ich mir erstmal schatten von angmar kaufe oder muss ich da auch gleich die minen von moria kaufen?


----------



## b00noMat (27. Mai 2009)

schatten von angmar reicht aus.
du kannst dann nur keinen hüter oder runenbewahrer spielen. die kamen erst mit moria.


----------



## Mootej (27. Mai 2009)

danke für die antwort spiele eh grad einen wächter den ich auf lvl 28 habe daher ist das erstmal egal^^


----------



## Navidgirnuod (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir auchmal die testversion gesaugt kann mich aber nicht immer einloggen wenn ich das will.

gestern abend zwischen 20 und 0 uhr ging nichts (er versucht 20 anmeldeserver durch aber kommt nicht rein) obwohl ich es sicher 20x versucht habe.

heute morgen so gegen 10 uhr dagegen ging es auf anhieb.

was ist da los? werden testaccount member zur hauptspielzeit ausgeschlossen?


----------



## simoni (9. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eventuell gabs Serverprobleme oder so...


----------



## seppix@seppix (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich habe vor einem Jahr Hdro gezockt möchte es jetzt aber mal wieder antesten, und dafür die 14 Tage kostenlos nutzen.
http://www.lotro-europe.com/?from=redirect_trylotro
Diesen Link habe ich benutzt, und hab dann auf die 14 Tage Version geklickt.
Ich habe mir ein neues Konto erstellt und dieses auch schon bestätigt aber ich sehe jetzt nirgendswo einen button bei dem ich die 14 Tage Version freischalten kann, sondern nur  neues abonement bestellen ( dabei kann ich Hdro nur kaufen und nicht testen) oder meine Kontodetails.

Wo kann ich denn nun für meinen Konto die testversion freischalten


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

einfach den Key, der auf der von dir verlinkten Seite generiert wird, benutzen und ein neues Abo erstellen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (17. Juni 2009)

Da ist aber kein Key nur die beiden buttons mit  neues abonemment bestellen und der mit  den Kontodetails


----------



## XXI. (21. Juli 2009)

Halli Hallo Leute,

Ich habe die 14 Tage Testversion genutzt und bin vollends zufrieden und will nun die Demo in eine Vollversion umwandeln. 
Nur leider bin ich anscheinend zu dumm und den Button zu finden der meinen Account zu einer Vollversion wandelt. Könnt mir da jeamdn sagen wo er ist und/Oder mir einen Screenshot mit ihm geben....

MfG, der sich für dumm haltende, XXi.


----------



## -Gurth- (21. Juli 2009)

also soweit ich weiss hast du bei der testversion ne andere version..also 1.28 oder sowas und nich 2.02(oder 2.03...ka^^)
im notfall empfehl ich dir einfach das spiel neu zu installieren und wenn du dir das add on noch kaufst musst du ja nicht soooviel patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls du aber eher daran gedacht hast wie man das bei der accountverwaltung macht dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## XXI. (21. Juli 2009)

-Gurth- schrieb:


> falls du aber eher daran gedacht hast wie man das bei der accountverwaltung macht dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen



Und genau daran hab ich gedacht^^ Weis es jemand?


----------



## simoni (21. Juli 2009)

Welche Buttons stehen den zur Auswahl? ^^


----------



## bondKI (21. Juli 2009)

-Gurth- schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiss hast du bei der testversion ne andere version..also 1.28 oder sowas und nich 2.02(oder 2.03...ka^^)
> im notfall empfehl ich dir einfach das spiel neu zu installieren und wenn du dir das add on noch kaufst musst du ja nicht soooviel patchen
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch,die Trial-Version ist EXAKT die selbe wie die Normale. (Von den an den Account gebundenen Änderungen mal abgesehen)

Und zur Frage:
Wenn du dich bei COG eingeloggt hast, ist eines der Drei gelben Felder rechts am Rand (Spiel erweitern), dass was du anklicken musst. Danach kannst du entweder nen Code einer bereits gekauften Version eingeben oder das Spiel bei Codemasters kaufen.


----------



## Tetlin (21. Juli 2009)

-Gurth- schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiss hast du bei der testversion ne andere version..also 1.28 oder sowas und nich 2.02(oder 2.03...ka^^)
> im notfall empfehl ich dir einfach das spiel neu zu installieren und wenn du dir das add on noch kaufst musst du ja nicht soooviel patchen
> 
> 
> ...



*möp* Fail

Ob Live oder Test Client die Version ist imer die aktuellste sonst würde man nicht auf denn Server kommen. Selbst wenn man sich einen alten installer auf seinen Rechner Zieht installiert und startet wird einem gesagt das er aktualisiert werden muß.
Eine Übliche Handhabe bei Netzwerk Anwendungen Server und Client arbeiten nur zusammen wenn sie gegenseitig freigegebene Versionen haben.
Im Falle von MMOs bedeutet das immer die Aktuellste.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## XXI. (21. Juli 2009)

Ich interpretiere also aus meinen Vorpostern:

Ich muss einfach nur auf Spiel erweitern klicken und *zack* hab ich die vollen rechte (Das mit dem Code eingeben mal ausgenommen)??
Da ich das Spiel morgen kaufen werde hof ich mal, dass es so ist, da ich mir nicht den Trail runtergezogen habe sondern die alte Schatten von Angmar version von der Festplatte meines Bruders hatte und die gepatcht hab.


Danke an alle XXI.


----------



## Ilumnia (21. Juli 2009)

Ehm Vieleciht hat das ja schon jemand bemängelt oder es ist so als gäck gedacht.
Aber Flo DIE Herr der Ringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Juli 2009)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Ehm Vieleciht hat das ja schon jemand bemängelt oder es ist so als gäck gedacht.
> Aber Flo DIE Herr der Ringe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*DIE *Herr der Ringe Online *Testversion*.


----------



## Anywen (22. Juli 2009)

grüsse,

ich habe mir auch die test version runter geladen, musste dann aber mit schrecken fest stellen das man weder Runenbewahrer noch hüter antesten kann, das geht mit der test version nicht.
was ich echt mal scheisse finde denn ich hatte sie mir nur runter geladen um den runenbewahrer zu testen der mich als einzige klasse interessiert hat.
tchja da das nich möglich ist werde ich auch kein abbo abschließen.


----------



## kogrash (22. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Um ein paar Sachen klarzustellen:

Was ihr auf der Festplatte habt ist recht unerheblich. Das Spiel überprüft eh beim einloggen die Version etc. und bringt das Programm auf den neuesten Stand. Und auch beim Addon ist es das Entscheidende, den Account mit dem beiliegenden Code zu erweitern. Heißt: Euer Accountstatus entscheidet darüber, was ihr dürft und was nicht im Spiel.

Also:
Für ein Upgrade auf die Vollversion ist somit nicht das Programm entscheidend sondern euer Spielerkonto. Und das verwaltet ihr unter https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/ . Dort kann man den Account von einem Probeabo in einen vollwertigen verwandeln, das "Schatten von Angmar"-Spiel auf "Minen von Moria" erweitern,  Codes für Bonusgegenstände eingeben etc. Einfach ein wenig durchklicken. Für das Umwandeln auf eine Vollversion oder für das Erweitern des Basisspiels mit dem Addon braucht man natürlich die entsprechenden Freischaltcodes, die belegen, daß man die jeweilige Version auch gekauft hat. Das wiederum geht aber auch online oder ganz normal als Schachtel im Laden.
(Ein Tipp noch: Man muß eine Bezahlmethode auswählen (die man aber jederzeit wieder ändern kann!), auch wenn man eine Version mit freier Spielzeit gekauft hat. Man geht dann einfach auf "Zahlung später tätigen" oder so... )

Schwierig wird es wenn jemand schon mal gespielt hat, sich nun eine Testversion besorgt hat und jetzt doch vollwertig weiterspielen will. In dem Fall wurde ja ein neuer, weiterer Account angelegt. Da weiß ich nicht wie das Codemasters handhabt. Normal werden 2 Accounts nicht zusammengelegt.... Für solche Spieler sind ja auch eigentlich die Heimkehrer-Wochen (oder so ähnlich) gedacht, wo man für seinen alten Account Gratistage kriegt.




Anywen schrieb:


> grüsse,
> 
> ich habe mir auch die test version runter geladen, musste dann aber mit schrecken fest stellen das man weder Runenbewahrer noch hüter antesten kann, das geht mit der test version nicht.
> was ich echt mal scheisse finde denn ich hatte sie mir nur runter geladen um den runenbewahrer zu testen der mich als einzige klasse interessiert hat.
> tchja da das nich möglich ist werde ich auch kein abbo abschließen.


hm, google "runenbewahrer hdro testversion" - man brauch nicht mal Links anklicken, man sieht eigentlich schon an der Ergebnissen, daß das nicht geht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridox (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community;
Das hier scheint der offizielle Treath für alle Fragen zur Testversion zu sein, deswegen stell ich hier meine Frage:

Ich habe jetzt https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/index.php runtergeladen und es ist endlich nach 8 Stunden Download fertig. Jetzt will ich es starten, aber ich werde aufgefordert die CDs von LOTR Shadow of Agamand einzulegen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die 14 Tage Probeversion ausprobieren und noch nicht gleich das Spiel kaufen ...

Einen Account habe ich bereits erstellt

Warum brauch ich jetzt die CDs wenn ich mir die Testversion holen will?

Mfg


----------



## Jogi1401 (24. Juli 2009)

Ridox schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community;
> Das hier scheint der offizielle Treath für alle Fragen zur Testversion zu sein, deswegen stell ich hier meine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/index.php runtergeladen und es ist endlich nach 8 Stunden Download fertig. Jetzt will ich es starten, aber ich werde aufgefordert die CDs von LOTR Shadow of Agamand einzulegen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die 14 Tage Probeversion ausprobieren und noch nicht gleich das Spiel kaufen ...
> ...



Da ist dir ein Fehler beim download passiert .... ist dumm kommt aber leider mal vor .... es fehlt dir eine oder mehrere Datein ...
Ein kleiner Tip ich weiß ja nicht wohin du den download gemacht hast aber meine erfahrung hat gezeigt wenn du ihn auc /c machst passieren diese Fehler also lieber /d oder /e nehmen ...


----------



## Skullzigg (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo , ich habe ein problem also ich habe mir jetzt lotro und moria gedownloaded und bin gerade am installieren.
Wenn ich jetzt meinen trial key zum account hinzufügen will kommt diese fehlermeldung:
# Diese Subskription muss mit einem Voll Produkt Key für das selbe Produkt aktualisiert werden.

Weiss vielleicht jemand woran das liegen kann ? Danke


E:Habe noch ein zweites problem.
Bei der installation von lotr,moria sagt er mir das er den datenträger mit der disk net finden kann.
Da steht er bräuchte die lotrosetup-1g.bin exe .


----------



## Skullzigg (1. August 2009)

ANTWORTET MIR MAL !!!!


----------



## rhcurly (1. August 2009)

Anscheinend weiß keiner bescheid und somit kann dir damit auch keiner helfen. Am besten ist, du postest im Codemasters Forum! Ich habe leider auch keine Lösung parat!


----------



## homann5 (3. August 2009)

Nachdem mich die Testversion sehr begeistert, will ich mir in den nächsten Tagen die Vollversion kaufen. Dazu die Frage, ob nach dem Umwandeln des Accounts von Test- auf Vollversion die restlichen freien Tage der Testversion den 30 Tagen der Vollversion hinzugefügt werden oder nicht, sprich ob ich dann 30+x Tage kostenlos habe.

Edith meint:
Nach längerer Suche bin ich selbst fündig geworden, die Tage werden drangehängt, man hat also 30+x Tage. Sollte jemand etwas anderes finden, bin ich für einen Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## tustin (10. August 2009)

hi ich wollt ma fragen wo man nochmal hdro downloaden kann könntet ihr wenns geht alle hinschreiben danke im vorraus


----------



## tustin (10. August 2009)

hi ich wollt ma fragen wo man hdro downloaden kann könnt ihr mir wens geht allle seiten hinschreiben?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Dewa (10. August 2009)

Hä was möchtest du von uns?

http://lotro-europe.com/
http://community.lotro-europe.com/full_cli...ename=downloads


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. August 2009)

tustin schrieb:


> hi ich wollt ma fragen wo man nochmal hdro downloaden kann könntet ihr wenns geht alle hinschreiben danke im vorraus



Lies mal einfach den allerersten, wunderschönen, blaugeschrieben Post von Dragrimm-HIMSELF...


----------



## tustin (11. August 2009)

hi ich wolt mal fragen ob des immer so 20-30 stunden dauert und ich wollt mir hdro die schatten von angmar anniversery edition holen und da steht da ist ein aktualiesierter buch 13 spielclient dabei ist des des was man auch im internet runterladen kann und des was 20-30 stunden im internet dauert?

bitte um antwortet auf beide fragen

danke im vorraus


----------



## Gocu (11. August 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man Band 2 Buch 8 im Internet downloaden kann, aber Buch 7 gibt es. Außerdem sind 20-30 Stunden extrem patchen extrem übertrieben. Am einfachsten ist es aber, wenn du das Spiel einfach über den Launcher patchst.


----------



## tustin (12. August 2009)

wie macht man des?


----------



## Gromthar (12. August 2009)

tustin schrieb:


> wie macht man des?


Auf "Weiter" drücken und Däumchen drehen.


----------



## tustin (12. August 2009)

wo auf weiter ich brauche eine ausführliche erlärung bitte bitte


----------



## simoni (12. August 2009)

Wenn du den Launcher gestartet hast, kommen doch verschiedene Auswahlmöglichkeiten, z.b. "hol die Version x.xx" und ganz unten ist "weiter"


----------



## Odilion (12. August 2009)

tustin schrieb:


> wo auf weiter ich brauche eine ausführliche erlärung bitte bitte



tut mir leid, aber das spiel ist ab 12, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## tustin (13. August 2009)

ich bin 12 und wo ist der launcher?


----------



## Gocu (13. August 2009)

tustin schrieb:


> ich bin 12 und wo ist der launcher?



Das ist der Ring auf deinem Desktop, um das Spiel zu starten. Wenn du Herr der Ringe Online startest öffnet sich dieser Launcher.


----------



## tustin (13. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Das ist der Ring auf deinem Desktop, um das Spiel zu starten. Wenn du Herr der Ringe Online startest öffnet sich dieser Launcher.


 ja aber ich meinte ob man des schneller beim downloaden machen kann aber des mit dem ring geht erst wenn man es gedownloadet hat weilich will net dassdes DOWNLOADEN immer20-30stunden dauert


----------



## Gocu (13. August 2009)

tustin schrieb:


> ja aber ich meinte ob man des schneller beim downloaden machen kann aber des mit dem ring geht erst wenn man es gedownloadet hat weilich will net dassdes DOWNLOADEN immer20-30stunden dauert



1. Ich habe schonmal gesagt das 20-30 Stunden EXTREM übertrieben ist

2. Wieso fragst du dann "Wo ist der Launcher?" obwohl du ihn noch garnicht gedownloadet hast?

3. Du hast nie gefragt wo man HdRO schneller downloaden kann, nur wo der Launcher bei dir auf dem PC ist.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe schonmal gesagt das 20-30 Stunden EXTREM übertrieben ist
> 
> 2. Wieso fragst du dann "Wo ist der Launcher?" obwohl du ihn noch garnicht gedownloadet hast?
> 
> 3. Du hast nie gefragt wo man HdRO schneller downloaden kann, nur wo der Launcher bei dir auf dem PC ist.




Gibs doch endlich auf Gocu, bei manchen ist es besser sie bleiben in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (14. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Gibs doch endlich auf Gocu, bei manchen ist es besser sie bleiben in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuchen kann man's ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tustin (14. August 2009)

entschuldigung gocu ich habe dich falsch verstanden kannst du mir sagen wo man des schneller downloaden kann?

danke im vorraus


----------



## tustin (15. August 2009)

bitte


----------



## Antweeta (23. September 2009)

Hao zusammen,

hab mir die Testversion gedownloadet, allerdings kann ich nirgends ein Key generieren. Kann mir vll jemand einen Trial key schicken (karlsruherin16@web.de)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. September 2009)

Hab dir grad einen Key geschickt, viel Spaß beim Spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cordesh (24. September 2009)

Der aktuelle Client inkl. Band 2 Buch 8 ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## Lethos (25. September 2009)

hm, komisch, kann nirgends den Link zum 14tägigen Try-Key finden...
Kann mir jemand den Link schicken oder mir per PN nen Key Schicken? thx.


----------



## bruderelfe (2. Oktober 2009)

huhu
wo kann ich es downloaden
habe das spiel aktiviert nur finde nirgends einen download bei dennen auch nicht in der acc verwaltung!

lg


----------



## brille1992 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir die 14-tägige testversion gedownloaded, installation verlief fehlerfrei...
Wenn ich jetzt aber spiele stürzt das Spiel alle 5-8min ab, ich seh dann nur noch nen Standbild.
Auf Windows kann ich auch ned zurückkehren und deshalb muss ich jedesmal meinen Pc neustarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke nicht das es an der Internet-Verbindung liegt, denn dann würde das spiel ja ned abstürzen sondern nur beendet werden.

Kann mir jemand vll helfen oder nen Tip geben?


----------



## Bigbear9871 (11. November 2009)

Hallo habe auch nen account gemacht  finde aber nirgens einen download fürs spiel kann bitte mal jemand einen link bekannt machen wo man es bekommt


----------



## Cadrim (17. November 2009)

Versuch mal diese Seite
http://www.lotro-europe.com/free-trial.php...o_trial_sitemap
für den Download.

wegen den Abstürzen, was für einen Rechner hast Du? Dx10 oder 9 welche Grafikkarte? Welche Leistung hat Dein Netzteil?
Was für ein Motherboard?

Funktionieren andere " Grafikhungrige" oder Onlinespiele einwandfrei?
Hast Du es nochmal de und wieder neu installiert? Neuste Treiber aufgespielt? welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du 32 oder 63bit?

Das sind erstmal so die wichtigsten Fragen.


----------



## Corpsegrinder93 (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich blick nimmer durch, muss ewigs lange die spieldaten aktualisieren... will die verdammte trial spielen, aber anscheinend haben die was dagegen -.- langsam bin ich so weit das ich das spiel einfach kaufen werde -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-..-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## meerp (6. Dezember 2009)

Corpsegrinder93 schrieb:


> Also ich blick nimmer durch, muss ewigs lange die spieldaten aktualisieren... will die verdammte trial spielen, aber anscheinend haben die was dagegen -.- langsam bin ich so weit das ich das spiel einfach kaufen werde -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-..-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-



trotzdem müsstest du deine spieldaten aktualisieren.. da musst durch , das ist normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also abwarten und Tee trinken das geht schon vorrüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corpsegrinder93 (6. Dezember 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> trotzdem müsstest du deine spieldaten aktualisieren.. da musst durch , das ist normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na toll bei der trial steht aber heute noch loslegen und jetzt versuche ich seit freitag das speil zum laufen zu bringen... seit heute den launcher und jetzt noch bis morgen warten.... super toll und das war mein ausnahmsweise erlängertes wochenende....


----------



## Corpsegrinder93 (6. Dezember 2009)

Corpsegrinder93 schrieb:


> na toll bei der trial steht aber heute noch loslegen und jetzt versuche ich seit freitag das speil zum laufen zu bringen... seit heute den launcher und jetzt noch bis morgen warten.... super toll und das war mein ausnahmsweise erlängertes wochenende....







naja ist der launcher wenigstens sicher? also ohne fehlermeldumngen oder abbrechen während ich penne?^^


----------



## simoni (6. Dezember 2009)

Wenn sich dein Internet nicht von allein verabschiedet müsste er eigentlich durchlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corpsegrinder93 (6. Dezember 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Wenn sich dein Internet nicht von allein verabschiedet müsste er eigentlich durchlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut dann kann ichs einfach laufen lassen, vielen dank^^ man sieht sich in mittelerde, hoffe ich mal.... morgen vielleicht


----------



## moehrewinger (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin im Moment gerade noch am Spielen der Testversion und es macht mir ne Menge Spaß. Meine Überlegung ist nun mir die Komplettversion (Angmar, Moria & Düsterwald) für 39,- zu holen. Nun hab ich allerdings nirgendwo Info gefunden (auch nicht auf der offiziellen Seite) ob auch hier ein Freimonat mit dabei ist wie bei der Ladenversion. Weiß jemand mehr?

Zur Testversion noch etwas, weil ich da selber erstmal etwas ratlos war. Es sind aktuell 9 GB und noch gepatche. Nehmt also Zeit mit. Man braucht außerdem keinen Test- oder irgendwie anderen Key eingeben, wie man manchmal aufgefordert wird. Runterladen, installieren, patchen und loslegen.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Dezember 2009)

Der Freimonat über die Hauptversion ist dabei, die anderen beiden geben dir nichts zusätzlich.


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelsen aber ich habe mal eine Frage:
Kollege und ich wollen vllt mal HDRO anspielen mit Testversion können wir dann zusammen eine gruppe aufmachen und zusammen questen?


----------



## D4rki435 (29. Dezember 2009)

Na klar könnt ihr das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke ich wusste jetzt nicht weil es ja nur ne Testversion ob man da auch soviele Rechte hat ^^


----------



## D4rki435 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also wäre mir auf jedenfall neu falls man keine Gruppe aufmachen könnte.

Also Briefe konntest du  früher auf jedenfall nicht schreiben.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Dezember 2009)

Im notfall sucht ihr euch einen anderen, der euch beide einlädt, euch die führung überlässt und dann die gruppe verlässt.


----------



## Arosk (28. Januar 2010)

Bei mir fehlt die Datei lotrosetup-i1.bin einzigster Download Link der Google findet hat eine Wartezeit von 12 Stunden ...

Gibts ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Tomborn (28. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss leider nicht wo du mit Google angekommen bist. 

Schau doch mal in diesem Thread auf der aller ersten Seite auf den ersten Post. Dort gibt es einen Link, der sich auf einen Buffed-Artikel zur Lotro-Testversion bringt. 
Dort gibt es dann direkt zwei Links zu www.trylotro.com 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Januar 2010)

Tomborn schrieb:


> Ich weiss leider nicht wo du mit Google angekommen bist.
> 
> Schau doch mal in diesem Thread auf der aller ersten Seite auf den ersten Post. Dort gibt es einen Link, der sich auf einen Buffed-Artikel zur Lotro-Testversion bringt.
> Dort gibt es dann direkt zwei Links zu www.trylotro.com
> ...



Danke, den Link und die Seite kenne ich, dort habe ichs auch runtergeladen. Das Problem ist das der DOWNLOADER nicht alle benötigten Daten herunterlädt...


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

/push 

Ich habs jetzt zum Vierten mal neu runtergeladen, da ich bei jeder Installation eine Fehlermeldung bekomm das die Datei client_sound.dat ungültigt/beschädigt ist. Irgendwas was ich dagegen tun kann? Ich hab nicht wirklich lust es ein Fünftes mal herunterzuladen...

Anyone?

Edit: Naja, dann lass ichs halt. Wirklich fraglich ob jemand überhaupt ein Spiel kauft das man anscheinend testen kann, aber dann im Endeffekt nicht wirklich geht. Schade, hätte es mir gerne mal angeschaut.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> /push
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit: Naja, dann lass ichs halt.



Entschuldigung, dass wir nicht innerhalb einer Stunde herbeigerannt kamen um die genehme Antwort zu geben. Ich werde mein nächstes Praktikum stündlich unterbrechen, um derart dringliche Angelegenheiten schnell bearbeiten zu können.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass wir nicht innerhalb einer Stunde herbeigerannt kamen um die genehme Antwort zu geben. Ich werde mein nächstes Praktikum stündlich unterbrechen, um derart dringliche Angelegenheiten schnell bearbeiten zu können.



Hab ich das gesagt? Mich nervt es nur das ich nach dem 3ten mal Downloaden schon ein bisschen pissed bin und mich Frage wie das schiefgehen kann...

Also, ist das Problem bekannt und gibt es irgendeine Lösung?


----------



## simoni (30. Januar 2010)

Probiers einfahc mal lieber hier : http://community.codemasters.com/forum/der-herr-der-ringe-deutsch-541


----------



## Ange!uz (8. März 2010)

Huhu,

hab mir jetzt auch mal HDR 30 tage Testversion von der haupseite runtergeladen. Hab nun zwei dateien. lotrosetup-1a und lotrosetup-1b.  zum brennen sind sie zu groß und wenn ich sie in daemon tool einlege, kann ich sie nicht öffnen. hab win7 64.

was mache ich falsch?  thx


----------



## jeid (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich will mir jetzt auf die vollversion zulegen, wenn es auch unverhältnismässig zu teuer ist, möchte ich es aber gerne online mit Keditkarte Erweiter. Die Karte ist Gedeckt, steht auch zur auswahl. Wenn ich alles eingegeben habe, und den Vorgang abschliessen will, bekomme ich die Meldung das der Vorgang nicht abgeschlossen werden kann. Kenn jemand das Problem? Es handelt sich um eine Visa Prepaid Karte.


----------

